# Trump, da lunedì intraprenderà azioni legali contro Biden



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2020)

*Donald Trump *non ci sta. "_Io sono il vincitore, ho 71.000 voti legali_" dice il Tycoon su Twitter ed in una dichiarazione ha affermato che *da lunedì intraprenderà azioni legali contro la vittoria di Biden*. A dargli appoggio, il capo del team legale del presidente uscente, Rudy Giuliani, che parla di "_cospirazione contro Trump_" e "_una situazione preoccupante _" in Pennsylvania e altri stati dove ci sarebbero state *frodi elettorali*.

Pertanto, i collaboratori di Trump, assieme alla figlia Ivanka ed al marito Jared Kushner, gli consigliano di concedere la vittoria. Ma il tycoon continua per la sua strada, che potrebbe portare fino alla Corte Suprema presieduta da giudici in maggioranza repubblicani, tra cui la neo eletta Amy Coney Barrett.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Donald Trump *non ci sta. "_Io sono il vincitore, ho 71.000 voti legali_" dice il Tycoon su Twitter ed in una dichiarazione ha affermato che *da lunedì intraprenderà azioni legali contro la vittoria di Biden*. A dargli appoggio, il capo del team legale del presidente uscente, Rudy Giuliani, che parla di "_cospirazione contro Trump_" e "_una situazione preoccupante _" in Pennsylvania e altri stati dove ci sarebbero state *frodi elettorali*.
> 
> Pertanto, i collaboratori di Trump, assieme alla figlia Ivanka ed al marito Jared Kushner, gli consigliano di concedere la vittoria. Ma il tycoon continua per la sua strada, che potrebbe portare fino alla Corte Suprema presieduta da giudici in maggioranza repubblicani, tra cui la neo eletta Amy Coney Barrett.


.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Pertanto, i collaboratori di Trump, assieme alla figlia Ivanka ed al marito Jared Kushner, gli consigliano di concedere la vittoria. *Ma il tycoon continua per la sua strada, che potrebbe portare fino alla Corte Suprema presieduta da giudici in maggioranza repubblicani, tra cui la neo eletta Amy Coney Barrett.



Ivanka per i media americani e piddini è già passata in un giorno da Ivakka a santa donna.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ivanka per i media americani e piddini è già passata in un giorno da Ivakka a santa donna.


È moglie di uno dei Rothschild. Mi auguro che a succedere Trump in famiglia siano gli altri figli Donald junior o Eric.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È moglie di uno dei Rothschild. Mi auguro che a succedere Trump in famiglia siano gli altri figli Donald junior o Eric.



Come con il Berlusca, i figli si scannano sull'eredità del padre. A differenza di Silvio però Trump non è ancora in demenza senile, quindi per qualche anno reggerà ancora alle pressioni interne.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Sia ivanka e kushner è abbastanza probabile che saranno tra i candidati alla presidenza tra 4 anni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Donald Trump *non ci sta. "_Io sono il vincitore, ho 71.000 voti legali_" dice il Tycoon su Twitter ed in una dichiarazione ha affermato che *da lunedì intraprenderà azioni legali contro la vittoria di Biden*. A dargli appoggio, il capo del team legale del presidente uscente, Rudy Giuliani, che parla di "_cospirazione contro Trump_" e "_una situazione preoccupante _" in Pennsylvania e altri stati dove ci sarebbero state *frodi elettorali*.
> 
> Pertanto, i collaboratori di Trump, assieme alla figlia Ivanka ed al marito Jared Kushner, gli consigliano di concedere la vittoria. Ma il tycoon continua per la sua strada, che potrebbe portare fino alla Corte Suprema presieduta da giudici in maggioranza repubblicani, tra cui la neo eletta Amy Coney Barrett.



Up.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma la mia domanda è: Trump se esce veramente dalla Casa Bianca dopo che la Corte Suprema non gli darà ragione, uscirà "moderatamente", o scatenerà qualcosa di grosso? Il silenzio dei Proud Boys, in questo momento, non me la conta giusta. Si sta preparando qualcosa di grosso che, speriamo, si fermi agli USA e non vada oltre. Non escludo neanche guai a livello geopolitico con la Cina.

Trump, piaccia o meno, è innegabile che abbia un grosso ego e scatenerà qualcosa prima di lasciare la presidenza.


----------



## vota DC (8 Novembre 2020)

E che farebbero i Proud Boys? È gente dei suburbs dove si vota repubblicano e da lì non si schioda. Non credo che faranno come le milizie di sinistra che hanno attaccato le loro stesse città.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Novembre 2020)

Attendo trepidante che Melania molli un marito perdente e si dia finalmente al mondo del *****.


----------



## Djici (8 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Attendo trepidante che Melania molli un marito perdente e si dia finalmente al mondo del *****.



Questo e probabilmente il commento più sensato nel forum dal inizio della campagna 
Melania


----------



## Devil man (9 Novembre 2020)

*Nonostante quello che dicono i media mainstream nazionali, ecco a che punto stanno effettivamente le elezioni in America, tra azioni legali, frode, riconteggi e conteggi ancora in corso.*


----------



## carletto87 (9 Novembre 2020)

Il piccolo particolare è che sono la commissione elettorale federale statunitense ed altri organi competenti ad affermare che non ci sono prove di brogli o di voti irregolari (ad oggi). Cioè esattamente coloro che hanno voce in capitolo per esprimersi.
Dall'altra parte c'è il circolo di Trump e le campagne di disinformazione dei media di stato russi che fanno circolare pittoresche fake news e asserzioni prive di prove e riscontri validi (compresa quella dei morti-votanti).
Poi se si vuole credere che non solo le elezioni, ma che ogni struttura di controllo è corrotta, facciamo valere tutto. D'altronde gli apostoli di Jesus Trump credono a cose ben più assurde

In generale è davvero affascinante osservare come le menti di alcune persone possano torcersi, piegarsi e rivoltarsi migliaia di volte nel disperato tentativo di mantenere e sostenere le proprie convinzioni, come se la consapevolezza che la realtà possa essere diversa da ciò che immaginano causi loro un dolore insopportabile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Novembre 2020)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> Il piccolo particolare è che sono la commissione elettorale federale statunitense ed altri organi competenti ad affermare che non ci sono prove di brogli o di voti irregolari (ad oggi). Cioè esattamente coloro che hanno voce in capitolo per esprimersi.
> Dall'altra parte c'è il circolo di Trump e le campagne di disinformazione dei media di stato russi che fanno circolare pittoresche fake news e asserzioni prive di prove e riscontri validi (compresa quella dei morti-votanti).
> Poi se si vuole credere che non solo le elezioni, ma che ogni struttura di controllo è corrotta, facciamo valere tutto. D'altronde gli apostoli di Jesus Trump credono a cose ben più assurde
> 
> *In generale è davvero affascinante osservare come le menti di alcune persone possano torcersi, piegarsi e rivoltarsi migliaia di volte nel disperato tentativo di mantenere e sostenere le proprie convinzioni, come se la consapevolezza che la realtà possa essere diversa da ciò che immaginano causi loro un dolore insopportabile*.



vale un po' per tutti, non credo che neanche tu abbia le certezze di quel che dici no? penso che noi non sappiamo e siamo solo spettatori. avere opinioni non ha molto senso a questo punto.


----------



## carletto87 (9 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vale un po' per tutti, non credo che neanche tu abbia le certezze di quel che dici no? penso che noi non sappiamo e siamo solo spettatori. avere opinioni non ha molto senso a questo punto.



Certo. La tentazione è umana e vale per tutti. Ad un certo punto bisogna capire quali sono le dissonanze cognitive e "rientrare" un attimo nella realtà. Il rischio è quello di lottare contro i mulini a vento e persino di ammalarsi. E questa è una roba bipartisan eh. Non c'entrano le posizioni.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Novembre 2020)

*TG1: Trump non esclude un ritorno ai comizi.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG1: Trump non esclude un ritorno ai comizi.*



Beh fino a gennaio è presidente, e il senato è ancora in ballo con due ballottaggi cruciali in Georgia.
Trump non uscirà dalla politica imho, tra due anni è tempo di elezioni midterm, cercherà qualche carica, e nel 2024 si ricandiderà al 100%


----------



## fabri47 (9 Novembre 2020)

Video molto interessante, pieno di prove e testimonianza concrete. Non si può ignorare.


----------



## Devil man (9 Novembre 2020)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> Il piccolo particolare è che sono la commissione elettorale federale statunitense ed altri organi competenti ad affermare che non ci sono prove di brogli o di voti irregolari (ad oggi). Cioè esattamente coloro che hanno voce in capitolo per esprimersi.
> Dall'altra parte c'è il circolo di Trump e le campagne di disinformazione dei media di stato russi che fanno circolare pittoresche fake news e asserzioni prive di prove e riscontri validi (compresa quella dei morti-votanti).
> Poi se si vuole credere che non solo le elezioni, ma che ogni struttura di controllo è corrotta, facciamo valere tutto. D'altronde gli apostoli di Jesus Trump credono a cose ben più assurde
> 
> In generale è davvero affascinante osservare come le menti di alcune persone possano torcersi, piegarsi e rivoltarsi migliaia di volte nel disperato tentativo di mantenere e sostenere le proprie convinzioni, come se la consapevolezza che la realtà possa essere diversa da ciò che immaginano causi loro un dolore insopportabile.









A già scusa ma forse non lo sai che in America ci sono stati già parecchi brogli elettorali.... non è una novità... *Sai chi faceva parte della squadra legale di Bush durante la disputa con Gore ? Amy McGrath, Brett Kavanaughnon e la Barrett che ora fanno parte della Supreme Court... (REPUBBLICANI)* non è tutto rose e fiori e battaglie di mulini a vento haha; un altra cosa.. Chi imbroglia durante le elezioni rischia il carcere e in alcuni casi la pena di morte.... 

*e se non credete alla parte sottolineata in grassetto vi mando il link di Cnn in privato*



carletto87 ha scritto:


> Poi se si vuole credere che non solo le elezioni, ma che ogni struttura di controllo è corrotta, facciamo valere tutto. D'altronde gli apostoli di Jesus Trump credono a cose ben più assurde


----------



## Devil man (9 Novembre 2020)

*Kyle Becker di Fox News ha annunciato su Twitter che 132.000 schede ( ballots ) nella contea di Fulton, GA probabilmente non sono ammissibili e verranno eliminate. Joe Biden guida lo stato con soli 10.000 voti. Secondo Becker, questi voti sono "molto probabilmente non idonei al voto e sono stati spostati", questi voti sono tantissimi e potrebbero certamente ribaltare la situazione.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Kyle Becker di Fox News ha annunciato su Twitter che 132.000 schede nella contea di Fulton, GA probabilmente non sono ammissibili e verranno eliminate. Joe Biden guida lo stato con soli 10.000 voti. Secondo Becker, questi voti sono "molto probabilmente non idonei al voto e sono stati spostati", questi voti sono tantissimi e potrebbero certamente ribaltare la situazione.*



Si ma sono supposizioni. In Georgia le schede postali inviate nel tempo giusto vengono timbrate dallo scrutatore, in modo simile a come avviene per le nostre elezioni all'estero.
Però a quanto pare ci sono enormi quantità di schede, raccolte tutte insieme, che pur essendo state inviate fuori tempo sono state timbrate tutte perché ovviamente gli scrutatori invece di controllarle tutte, le hanno timbrate senza pensarci.
Quei voti erano invalidi, ma ora non è più possibile distinguerli

Le stranezze al momento si riscontrano in Pennsylvania, Georgia e Nevada. In particolare in Nevada hanno votato almeno 10.000 elettori non più residenti nello stato, e questo è pure un reato penale.

Trump probabilmente non vincerà la elezioni, ma i democratici con il voto per posta hanno giocato sporchissimo


----------



## fabri47 (9 Novembre 2020)

Si debbono abolire i voti per posta, già di questa elezione. Se non lo si fa, è un'ingiustizia. Tanto lo sanno tutti che Biden ha imbrogliato, oggi ci sono i social che testimoniano.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Novembre 2020)

Se Trump fosse intelligente, dovrebbe scarcerare Assange e poi farsi aiutare a svelare tutte le malefatte dei democratici


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2020)

*Trump licenzia con effetto immediato il capo del Pentagono Mark Esper. Al suo posto Christopher Miller, capo dell'unità antiterrorismo.

Nel frattempo, Donald Trump JR sull'annuncio del vaccino: "Un tempismo piuttosto sorprendente. Niente di losco a proposito di questa tempistica, giusto?". *


----------



## Albijol (9 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Kyle Becker di Fox News ha annunciato su Twitter che 132.000 schede ( ballots ) nella contea di Fulton, GA probabilmente non sono ammissibili e verranno eliminate. Joe Biden guida lo stato con soli 10.000 voti. Secondo Becker, questi voti sono "molto probabilmente non idonei al voto e sono stati spostati", questi voti sono tantissimi e potrebbero certamente ribaltare la situazione.*



La Georgia non sposta niente...


----------



## fabri47 (9 Novembre 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La Georgia non sposta niente...


Se sommata a Pennsylvania e un altro swing state della Rust Belt avoglia. Ovvio che da sola non conta nulla.


----------



## Devil man (9 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se sommata a Pennsylvania e un altro swing state della Rust Belt avoglia. Ovvio che da sola non conta nulla.



probabilmente insieme anche ad Arizona somma


----------



## pazzomania (9 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Trump licenzia con effetto immediato il capo del Pentagono Mark Esper. Al suo posto Christopher Miller, capo dell'unità antiterrorismo.
> 
> Nel frattempo, Donald Trump JR sull'annuncio del vaccino: "Un tempismo piuttosto sorprendente. Niente di losco a proposito di questa tempistica, giusto?". *





Ho appena finito di scriverlo. 

Praticamente nemmeno sapevano del vaccino ma ironizzano sul fatto della tempistica, perchè avrebbero voluto strumentalizzarlo per accapigliarsi voti.

Destra, sinistra, centro.. tutti uguali sti politicanti.


----------



## Andris (9 Novembre 2020)

al tg1 hanno appena detto che si candiderebbe certamente nel 2024,qualora perdesse,ma non mollerà verosimilmente fino al 14 dicembre quando si riuniranno i grandi elettori.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> al tg1 hanno appena detto che si candiderebbe certamente nel 2024,qualora perdesse,ma non molla.



Visto che mi pari esperto di politica americana, possibile che un paese di oltre 300 milioni di abitanti, con alcune tra le menti più eccelse, non riesca a sfornare di meglio che derelitti tipo Trump e Biden?

Fosse per me, vieterei ruoli strategici a qualunque over 75 del pianeta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> al tg1 hanno appena detto che si candiderebbe certamente nel 2024,qualora perdesse,ma non mollerà verosimilmente fino al 14 dicembre quando si riuniranno i grandi elettori.



Io spero di no sinceramente, altri quattro anni di anti-trumpismo talebano con tutte le forzature ideologiche in ogni aspetto della società sarebbero insostenibili.


----------



## Albijol (9 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> probabilmente insieme anche ad Arizona somma



Arizona se si segue il trend degli ultimi spogli (ma quanto cavolo finiscono) probabilmente va a Trump


----------



## Andris (9 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Visto che mi pari esperto di politica americana, possibile che un paese di oltre 300 milioni di abitanti, con alcune tra le menti più eccelse, non riesca a sfornare di meglio che derelitti tipo Trump e Biden?



negli USA devi essere ricco e con le spalle coperte per emergere a quel livello,non è per tutti per cui potrebbero esserci anche persone più competenti nei partiti ma non basta.
poi è un sistema molto polarizzato,così un indipendente non riesce a farcela tra i due litiganti.
Trump è stato travolgente,mai visto francamente una persona che ha tutti contro e continua come un caterpillar senza mai dare segno di cedimento; forse in Brasile,ma non seguo bene lì.
Biden è l'usato sicuro come politico di professione e continua la legacy obamiana,anche se dal numero di elettori record è chiaro che avrebbero votato chiunque pur di andare contro Trump e questo è molto triste perchè in effetti come programma elettorale Biden era davvero scadente
comunque il partito democratico USA non è ben messo,perchè non vuole cedere il passo a quelli più a sinistra per non perdere i voti moderati e religiosi.
quello repubblicano ha mal sopportato Trump,tipo renzi nel pd tollerato finchè vinceva,forse non vede l'ora che lasci la politica e anche per questo non lo sta supportando in questo momento di difficoltà


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Visto che mi pari esperto di politica americana, possibile che un paese di oltre 300 milioni di abitanti, con alcune tra le menti più eccelse, non riesca a sfornare di meglio che derelitti tipo Trump e Biden?
> 
> Fosse per me, vieterei ruoli strategici a qualunque over 75 del pianeta.



Beh, c'era Kanye West come terzo candidato, con la Kardashian first lady 
E 60000 voti è riuscito a prenderli.


----------



## Devil man (9 Novembre 2020)

*FOX NEWS NOW INTERVISTA LIVE: "ABBIAMO LE PROVE" Rudy Giuliani dice che i morti sono stati votati alla grande alle elezioni del 2020 e che hanno raccolto più di 1000 testimoni che presteranno giuramento, "Dove sono le prove?" Le prove vengono raccolte e consegnate ai tribunali dove dovrebbero andare. Non viene data ai media, ai senatori o a chiunque altro. Le prove vanno in tribunale, punto. Se il tribunale decide di proseguire e ritiene le prove valide, è allora che tutti gli altri lo scopriranno. Non prima, né dovrebbero. Per quanto riguarda "chi pagherà le spese legali?" " Se vinciamo probabilmente le stesse persone che hanno pagato per inutili indagini e impeachment che sono andate a vuoto negli ultimi 4 anni.*

INTERVISTA FOX NEWS NOW:


----------



## Andris (9 Novembre 2020)

sembra abbastanza convinto Giuliani.
ha una reputazione,non è Ghedini insomma.
qualcosa avrà trovato veramente,poi che sia sufficiente a ribaltare tutto o meno lo vedremo.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Novembre 2020)

Un pensiero mio è stato confermato, ossia che se veramente hanno le prove non le diranno mai ai media.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2020)

Premesso che anch'io penso che queste elezioni siano state una farsa degna di Kabul, ma voi non pensate che riabilitare Trump dopo che tutto il mondo e il carrozzone mediatico hanno abbracciato l'"ascesa di Joe", la nuova era di ordine e pace mondiale, possa scatenare qualche casino di proporzioni clamorose?

Parlo di una guerra civile che poi avrebbe eco anche in paesi europei, o ancor peggio una guerra di vaste proporzioni se intervenissero nella questione Putin, Israele o pazzi come i cinesi o il coreano.

Fantapolitica o potrebbe essere una preoccupazione reale?


----------



## Devil man (9 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> sembra abbastanza convinto Giuliani.
> ha una reputazione,non è Ghedini insomma.
> qualcosa avrà trovato veramente,poi che sia sufficiente a ribaltare tutto o meno lo vedremo.



sarei curioso di sapere a quanto è quotata la vittoria di Trump al momento


----------



## fabri47 (9 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Premesso che anch'io penso che queste elezioni siano state una farsa degna di Kabul, ma voi non pensate che riabilitare Trump dopo che tutto il mondo e il carrozzone mediatico hanno abbracciato l'"ascesa di Joe", la nuova era di ordine e pace mondiale, possa scatenare qualche casino di proporzioni clamorose?
> 
> Parlo di una guerra civile che poi avrebbe eco anche in paesi europei, o ancor peggio una guerra di vaste proporzioni se intervenissero nella questione Putin, Israele o pazzi come i cinesi o il coreano.
> 
> Fantapolitica o potrebbe essere una preoccupazione reale?


Gli scontri sono inevitabili, comunque andrà a finire. Se c'è del silenzio, è proprio perchè pensano che Trump sia ancora in corsa e quindi gli estremisti che gli vanno a favore non attaccano.

Stiamo parlando di un candidato che ha perso di poco, dubito che sono tutti contenti di Biden, come non sarebbero stati tutti contenti di Trump.


----------



## Devil man (9 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Gli scontri sono inevitabili, comunque andrà a finire. Se c'è del silenzio, è proprio perchè pensano che Trump sia ancora in corsa e quindi gli estremisti che gli vanno a favore non attaccano.
> 
> Stiamo parlando di un candidato che ha perso di poco, dubito che sono tutti contenti di Biden, come non sarebbero stati tutti contenti di Trump.



sembrerebbe che cmq I repubblicani siano ancora compatti con Trump non sta perdendo pezzi anzi vogliono andare avanti con le cause


----------



## Andris (9 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Premesso che anch'io penso che queste elezioni siano state una farsa degna di Kabul, ma voi non pensate che riabilitare Trump dopo che tutto il mondo e il carrozzone mediatico hanno abbracciato l'"ascesa di Joe", la nuova era di ordine e pace mondiale, possa scatenare qualche casino di proporzioni clamorose?
> 
> Parlo di una guerra civile che poi avrebbe eco anche in paesi europei, o ancor peggio una guerra di vaste proporzioni se intervenissero nella questione Putin, Israele o pazzi come i cinesi o il coreano.
> 
> Fantapolitica o potrebbe essere una preoccupazione reale?



probabile possano esserci problemi di ordine pubblico,ma se veramente ha qualcosa in casa è giusto vada in tribunale.
non si può far da parte lasciando il dubbio a 70 milioni,sarebbero comunque anni di inferno perchè ad ogni mossa verrebbe considerato illegittimo.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Novembre 2020)

Senza parole. La CNN, in pochi secondi, sposta i voti di Trump a Biden. È proprio vero che una testata gestisce le elezioni. Ci sarebbe da indagare pure su questi maledetti!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2020)

*Dichiarazioni minacciose di Trump che di certo non ha deciso di abbassare i toni:

"Rimanete sintonizzati! Nell'identificazione delle schede false in Pennsylvania ne sono coinvolte più del previsto.
Il Nevada si sta rivelando una fogna di voti falsi. Quando usciranno le notizie, sarà uno shock.
Il Wisconsin ha bisogno di un po' di tempo in più per legge. Ma accadrà presto."*


----------



## gabri65 (10 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Dichiarazioni minacciose di Trump, che di certo non ha deciso di abbassare i toni:
> 
> "Rimanete sintonizzati! Nell'identificazione delle schede false in Pennsylvania ne sono coinvolte più del previsto.
> Il Nevada si sta rivelando una fogna di voti falsi. Quando usciranno le notizie, sarà uno shock.
> Il Wisconsin ha bisogno di un po' di tempo in più per legge. Ma accadrà presto."*



Mah, speriamo che non vada a finire male.

Mi sembra che gli animi del popolo siano belli surriscaldati, soprattutto grazie ai media e alla propaganda.


----------



## mabadi (10 Novembre 2020)

Qualcuno sa l'affluenza in quegli stati quella attuale e la precedente, giusto per capire.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Novembre 2020)

L' Arizona che cambia vincitore da Biden a Trump, confermato anche dalla CNN.


Intervista a Rudolph Giuliani sulle prove della frode
conferma le migliaia di voti di persone defunte, tutti pro Biden
e le migliaia di voti ammessi senza esser stati controllati sempre tutti stranamente pro Biden


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2020)

*Il ministro della giustizia americano William Barr ha autorizzato il Dipartimento di giustizia a indagare su "accuse rilevanti " di frode elettorale.

Trump in una conference call, dichiarazioni riportate dal sito Axios: "Dovete giocare fino al fischio finale che ancora non è arrivato. Le elezioni sono ancora in corso e il Collegio elettorale non ha ancora votato. Non c'è alcuna transizione in corso. Attenzione, perchè Washington alla fine è davvero una piccola città..."*


----------



## pazzomania (10 Novembre 2020)

Che telenovela ste elezioni ameriKane


----------



## Devil man (10 Novembre 2020)

*ANCORA CENSURA QUESTA VOLTA DA PARTE DI FOX NEWS

Il conduttore di Fox News Neil Cavuto ha tagliato chiudendo la trasmissione del segretario stampa della Casa Bianca Kayleigh McEnany mentre parlava a nome della campagna Trump a titolo personale su come crede che i Democratici non supportino molte delle misure che I repubblicani affermano che rafforzerebbero la sicurezza intorno alle elezioni americane.

"C'è solo un partito in America che si oppone all'ID degli elettori", ha detto McEnany. “Un partito in America che si oppone alla verifica di firme, cittadinanza, residenza, ammissibilità. C'è solo un partito in America che cerca di tenere gli osservatori fuori dalla stanza dei conti e quel partito, amici miei, è il Partito Democratico. Non prendi queste posizioni perché vuoi un'elezione onesta. Non ti opponi a una verifica del voto perché desideri un conteggio accurato. Non ti opponi ai nostri sforzi per la trasparenza perché non hai nulla da nascondere ".

"Assumi queste posizioni perché accetti le frodi e accetti il ​​voto illegale", ha detto prima che Fox News interrompesse la trasmissione. “La nostra posizione è chiara, vogliamo proteggere il franchise del popolo americano. Vogliamo un conteggio onesto, accurato e legale. Vogliamo la massima luce solare; vogliamo la massima trasparenza. Vogliamo che ogni voto legale sia conteggiato e vogliamo che ogni voto illegale venga scartato. A differenza dei nostri avversari, non abbiamo niente da nascondere.*

-------- CAVUTO FOX--------

*Cavuto interruppe la trasmissione, dicendo: “Whoa, whoa, whoa. Penso solo che dobbiamo essere molto chiari sul fatto che lei sostiene che l'altra parte accoglie favorevolmente le frodi e accoglie il voto illegale. A meno che lei non abbia più dettagli a sostegno di ciò, non posso continuare a mostrarvelo in diretta TV!. "

"Voglio assicurarmi che forse abbiano qualcosa per sostenerlo, ma è una accusa esplosiva da fare", ha continuato, "che l'altra parte stia effettivamente truccando e barando. Se porta la prova di ciò, ovviamente, riporteremo l'intero servizio. "*


----------



## vota DC (10 Novembre 2020)

Dovrebbero cominciare dalla Virginia secondo me. Troppo sospetto che AP l'abbia data a Biden con meno del 20% di schede scrutinate quando tra l'altro il vantaggio era ancora di Trump: persino nell'assegnare California o new York ha aspettato più tempo!



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, speriamo che non vada a finire male.
> 
> Mi sembra che gli animi del popolo siano belli surriscaldati, soprattutto grazie ai media e alla propaganda.



Ma infatti a prescindere dalla vittoria di Biden certa gente non dovrebbe più farsi vedere in pubblico. Noi ci scandalizziamo per Emilio Fede che parteggia per il suo diretto datore di lavoro ma quel nero della CNN che ha pianto in pubblico di gioia (tra l'altro citando Floyd nonostante Minneapolis e polizia siano in mano ai dem da decenni e che proprio la vice di Biden ha affossato le indagini precedenti sull'assassino che non doveva essere più poliziotto già da anni se fatte bene) al massimo può pulire i cessi, da noi non si è mai vista una pagliacciata simile in una TV che nominalmente è imparziale (la CNN non appartiene alla Clinton!).


----------



## pazzomania (10 Novembre 2020)

Se davvero ci sono imbrogli elettorali, è sacrosanto che sia fatta luce e Trump se deve vincere, che vinca.

Ma nel caso non vada cosi, Trump passerà per uno dei più folli presidenti avuti dagli USA.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Novembre 2020)

Si sapeva fin dall'inizio che con questa cosa dei voti per posta sarebbe successo un casino madornale. Ed i dem, ci hanno sguazzato alla grande. Io, comunque, poco dopo il giorno del voto mi sono detto anche "massì magari gli elettori democratici avranno votato solo per posta" dopotutto c'era una forte propaganda, tipo una storia del profilo ufficiale instagram con una bambina nera, che metteva la scheda in una scatola casualmente e dico proprio causalmente blu  .

Ma dopo i video che ho visto e pure parecchi, che parlavano anche di schede già compilate e migliaia di defunti che hanno votato. Direi proprio di no, queste elezioni sono una farsa e, per me, per dare anche una dura lezione a chi vuole questo schifo del voto postale, vanno aboliti tutti.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Novembre 2020)

Come riportato da FoxNews, i media si sono scatenati con messaggi capziosi e altamente fuorvianti, giusto per usare termini compatibili con la civiltà.

La rete ABC ha diffuso, su Twitter, la notizia che a Londra sarebbero stati esplosi fuochi artificiali, con tanto di reportage fotografico, per celebrare la vittoria di Biden. La cosa si è rivelata ovviamente totalmente sconnessa, ed è stata prontamente smentita.

La rete CNN ha diffuso, sempre su Twitter, la notizia che a Parigi le campane della città avrebbero suonato in onore della vittoria del nuovo presidente, lasciando intendere che la cittadinanza ha accolto con una atmosfera di gaudio l'avvenuta elezione. Anche qui la cosa è stata smentita, essendo le campane programmate per auto-attivarsi in automatico ad una determinata ora.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Novembre 2020)

La causa in Pennsylvania vede in prima linea il dipartimento di giustizia. Altro che balle, la questione è serissima, e fin quando è pendente i media dovrebbero ritirare la nomina di Biden come presidente eletto.

Se i voti per posta dopo una certa data vengono annullati, vince Trump. In caso contrario, vince Biden.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se davvero ci sono imbrogli elettorali, è sacrosanto che sia fatta luce e Trump se deve vincere, che vinca.
> 
> Ma nel caso non vada cosi, Trump passerà per uno dei più folli presidenti avuti dagli USA.



Se invece di andare in giro, dopo aver preso pure il covid, senza mascherine e fare il gradasso con comizi piena di gente, avesse attuato la stessa strategia di Bidet probabilmente avrebbe vinto. Cosi come se a marzo fosse stato più diplomatico nell'usare le parole sul virus..

Sono strasicuro che senza Virus avrebbe vinto ma e senza ma, ha comunque ricevuto un botto di voti risultato il secondo presidente della storia americana ma si è suicidato da solo a marzo. E' stato semplicemente un pollo dai ammetiamolo..


----------



## Devil man (10 Novembre 2020)

*DAVID SPUNT CORRISPONDENTE FOX NEWS: Il procuratore generale William Barr autorizza i procuratori federali a perseguire "accuse sostanziali" di irregolarità di voto delle elezioni del 2020 prima che i risultati siano certificati.*


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Novembre 2020)

Decine o centinaia di persone tutte nate esattamente l' 1 1 1900 han stranamente votato per Biden...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Novembre 2020)

Le dichiarazioni di Bill Barr valgono meno di 0. Chiunque ha un minimo d'interesse dovrebbe leggere quante ne ha combinate usando il suo ministro non per il benessere del paese ma per proteggere Trump ed i suoi amici.
Barr é probabilmente il membro del Cabinet di Trumo che rischia piu di tutt'altri sotto un nuovo presidente a livello legale/penale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se invece di andare in giro, dopo aver preso pure il covid, senza mascherine e fare il gradasso con comizi piena di gente, avesse attuato la stessa strategia di Bidet probabilmente avrebbe vinto. Cosi come se a marzo fosse stato più diplomatico nell'usare le parole sul virus..
> 
> Sono strasicuro che senza Virus avrebbe vinto ma e senza ma, ha comunque ricevuto un botto di voti risultato il secondo presidente della storia americana ma si è suicidato da solo a marzo. E' stato semplicemente un pollo dai ammetiamolo..



Concordo, un vero pollo politicamente.
Un po' come Salvini. Sono politici amati dalla gente, io penso che abbiano ragione anche su tante cose, ma politicamente sono poco furbi. Salvini aveva l'Italia in mano e si è bruciato con un paio di errori politici clamorosi. L'altra parte politica è sgamata, astuta, ed è sempre pronta ad approfittare dell'inciampo politico e ribaltare in modo totale la situazione.

Lo stesso Trump. Io penso, magari sbagliando, che il Covid cinese sia stato creato e diffuso anche con l'obiettivo di alterare le elezioni americane. Ma alla fine, non conta. Se trump avesse aggirato questa fregatura, non fosse caduto nella "trappola", comportandosi con una certa etichetta (o perlomeno, sforzandosi di farlo temporaneamente), avrebbe stravinto queste elezioni di almeno 12 punti.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Novembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se invece di andare in giro, dopo aver preso pure il covid, senza mascherine e fare il gradasso con comizi piena di gente, avesse attuato la stessa strategia di Bidet probabilmente avrebbe vinto. Cosi come se a marzo fosse stato più diplomatico nell'usare le parole sul virus..
> 
> Sono strasicuro che senza Virus avrebbe vinto ma e senza ma, ha comunque ricevuto un botto di voti risultato il secondo presidente della storia americana ma si è suicidato da solo a marzo. E' stato semplicemente un pollo dai ammetiamolo..


Avrebbe comunque straperso pure se avesse mostrato attenzione, visti i brogli nel voto postale. Poi tra l'altro, in USA votarono Trump quattro anni prima quando si sapeva che avrebbe voluto far fuori l'Obama Care. La sanità lì, se paragonata all'economia, conta zero.

L'unica cosa che non doveva fare era considerare inizialmente il covid una bufala, quello sì, ma dubito che quella SOLA uscita sia stata decisiva. I media hanno sceneggiato una gran bella telenovela anti-Trump che nemmeno il POTUS ha potuto fare nulla.


----------



## Devil man (10 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni di Bill Barr valgono meno di 0. Chiunque ha un minimo d'interesse dovrebbe leggere quante ne ha combinate usando il suo ministro non per il benessere del paese ma per proteggere Trump ed i suoi amici.
> Barr é probabilmente il membro del Cabinet di Trumo che rischia piu di tutt'altri sotto un nuovo presidente a livello legale/penale.



Trump è tranquillo va a giocare a golf si stanno chiudendo i ranghi, McConnell è dalla sua parte, Barr è dalla sua parte, i tribunali sono dalla sua parte, i repubblicani hanno la maggioranza al Senato, continuano a guadagnare più seggi alla Camera, hanno il sostegno internazionale anche da alleati sorprendenti in questo come il Messico, Trump è sulla buona strada per vincere l'Arizona anche prima di un riconteggio, la Pennsylvania con la causa sembra nella via del "flip", il governatore Kemp sta prendendo posizione in Georgia, i più propagandisti dei media come Jake Tapper sono in preda al panico, l'elenco potrebbe continuare....


----------



## gabri65 (10 Novembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se invece di andare in giro, dopo aver preso pure il covid, senza mascherine e fare il gradasso con comizi piena di gente, avesse attuato la stessa strategia di Bidet probabilmente avrebbe vinto. Cosi come se a marzo fosse stato più diplomatico nell'usare le parole sul virus..
> 
> Sono strasicuro che senza Virus avrebbe vinto ma e senza ma, ha comunque ricevuto un botto di voti risultato il secondo presidente della storia americana ma si è suicidato da solo a marzo. E' stato semplicemente un pollo dai ammetiamolo..



E' stato un pollo, certo.

Ma credo più per sopravvalutazione della possibilità di resistere alla pandemia che per pura stupidità. Secondo me ha voluto dimostrare di avercelo più grosso della Cina, voleva dimostrare di poter reggere il pericolo arrivato dalla Cina senza "abbassarsi" troppo al livello di chi si deve difendere da un attacco.

Semplicemente gli è andata male, poi c'hanno piazzato il carico i BLM, ed il gioco è stato facile per la controparte.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Novembre 2020)

Una cosa è certa, la CNN ha dichiarato la vittoria alle elezioni e si sa che tutti i media internazionali le vanno appresso. Nessuna autorità istituzionale ha ufficializzato la vittoria di Biden. Per voi è normale?


----------



## Devil man (10 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una cosa è certa, la CNN ha dichiarato la vittoria alle elezioni e si sa che tutti i media internazionali le vanno appresso. Nessuna autorità istituzionale ha ufficializzato la vittoria di Biden. Per voi è normale?



al momento non c'è nulla di normale in America


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' stato un pollo, certo.
> 
> Ma credo più per sopravvalutazione della possibilità di resistere alla pandemia che per pura stupidità. Secondo me ha voluto dimostrare di avercelo più grosso della Cina, voleva dimostrare di poter reggere il pericolo arrivato dalla Cina senza "abbassarsi" troppo al livello di chi si deve difendere da un attacco.
> 
> Semplicemente gli è andata male, poi c'hanno piazzato il carico i BLM, ed il gioco è stato facile per la controparte.



In politica devi anche essere machievellico.. secondo te a Bidet frega qualcosa dei neri? No o frega qualcosa del virus? No. Il tuo discorso fila se fosse al "secondo anno".. ovvero quando non hai più il diritto di farti eleggere per la terza volta, ed infatti quasi tutti i presidenti combinano le porcate proprio al secondo mandato.

Trump doveva dare l'idea di uno che al virus importava cosi come ai movimenti BLM in modo da prendersi il più possibile i voti dei neri. Io apprezzo in Trump il suo essere diretto e schietto. Ma questa strategia non sempre risulta efficace.. nel 2016 si, questa volta no. Come ho detto, essere Machiavellici a vorte è necessario.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Novembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> In politica devi anche essere machievellico.. secondo te a Bidet frega qualcosa dei neri? No o frega qualcosa del virus? No. Il tuo discorso fila se fosse al "secondo anno".. ovvero quando non hai più il diritto di farti eleggere per la terza volta, ed infatti quasi tutti i presidenti combinano le porcate proprio al secondo mandato.
> 
> Trump doveva dare l'idea di uno che al virus importava cosi come ai movimenti BLM in modo da prendersi il più possibile i voti dei neri. Io apprezzo in Trump il suo essere diretto e schietto. Ma questa strategia non sempre risulta efficace.. nel 2016 si, questa volta no. Come ho detto, essere Machiavellici a vorte è necessario.



Certo, figurati. La mia era solo una possibile sfumatura, non è assolutamente detto che le cose stanno come le ho descritte. Dal punto di vista strategico è stato quanto di più lontano è l'essere un politico.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2020)

Io leggevo già un po' di articoli internazionali prima del Covid, e i democratici erano proprio menefreghisti su questa elezione. Se ne sbattevano altamente, già sicuri di perdere con un margine clamoroso, tanto che l'inutile Biden era proprio una scelta dettata dalla rassegnazione.
Poi c'è stato il Covid, Trump ha perso consenso, e anche i democratici hanno recuperato speranze e ottimismo. L' omicidio di Floyd ha dato una scossa ulteriore e hanno cavalcato subito l'onda... i BLM, con le dovute proporzioni, sono nati come le Sardine in Emilia.

Io credo che senza gli errori di Trump sul Covid i democratici avrebbero lasciato campo libero all'inevitabile vittoria repubblicana, e non ci sarebbero state né elezioni (con relativi brogli) per posta, né BLM.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Novembre 2020)

*Rampini shock su Twitter: "L'appoggio del dipartimento di giustizia a Trump è il segno premonitore che questa elezione non è finita".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Rampini shock su Twitter: "L'appoggio del dipartimento di giustizia a Trump è il segno premonitore che questa elezione non è finita".*



Rampini è un sinistroide obiettivo (non come il Friedman di turno) che di America ne sa. Se lo dice lui, qualcuno comincerà a farsi un po' di pupù addosso.


----------



## vota DC (10 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Concordo, un vero pollo politicamente.
> Un po' come Salvini. Sono politici amati dalla gente, io penso che abbiano ragione anche su tante cose, ma politicamente sono poco furbi. Salvini aveva l'Italia in mano e si è bruciato con un paio di errori politici clamorosi. L'altra parte politica è sgamata, astuta, ed è sempre pronta ad approfittare dell'inciampo politico e ribaltare in modo totale la situazione.
> 
> Lo stesso Trump. Io penso, magari sbagliando, che il Covid cinese sia stato creato e diffuso anche con l'obiettivo di alterare le elezioni americane. Ma alla fine, non conta. Se trump avesse aggirato questa fregatura, non fosse caduto nella "trappola", comportandosi con una certa etichetta (o perlomeno, sforzandosi di farlo temporaneamente), avrebbe stravinto queste elezioni di almeno 12 punti.



Non ne sono sicuro. Già nel 2018 con la famosa Blue wave hanno segnalato anomalie nel voto delle contee metropolitane. Che poi parliamo di città dove i repubblicani non perdono le elezioni (a differenza dei democratici in campagna) ma non si presentano nemmeno. Lì il voto di opinione è ininfluente, quindi impossibile vincere di 12 punti nel complesso. Cioè persino Reagan alle presidenziali aveva il 10% a Washington DC, finché esistono bananopoli simili non puoi ottenere su scala nazionale certi risultati.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Novembre 2020)

*Il leader del senato repubblicano McConnell sostiene ufficialmente Trump nella sua battaglia legale.*


----------



## Devil man (10 Novembre 2020)

.




tolgo il post ho ricevuto notifica che i Mod di *realpolitics* non avevano mai ad oggi assegnato il PA a Biden!


----------



## mabadi (10 Novembre 2020)

Ragazzi ma non hanno pubblicato l'affluenza divisa per Stati?
Giusto per capire se è in media con le ultime elezioni o veramente c'è stata l'impennata dei morti viventi.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Novembre 2020)

*Trump su Twitter: "Stiamo facendo grandi progressi ed i risultati li incomincerete a vedere settimana prossima".*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Rampini shock su Twitter: "L'appoggio del dipartimento di giustizia a Trump è il segno premonitore che questa elezione non è finita".*


*Ancora Rampini: "Tra i repubblicani sono minime le defezioni, se non il gruppo di moderati guidato da Romney. Biden rischia di avere un ostruzionismo implacabile e Trump manterrà la pressione sui repubblicani, perchè gli eletti sanno che ha mantenuto la sua popolarità nella base".*


----------



## Devil man (10 Novembre 2020)

*WASHINGTON EXAMINER: L'informatore del Nevada descrive la fabbrica di voti mobile di Biden in una dichiarazione giurata firmata.

L'informatore, che ha lavorato come sondaggista dal 17 al 30 ottobre, si è lamentato di un autobus o furgone Biden-Harris che era spesso di stanza fuori dal seggio elettorale che spesso aveva "altoparlanti, ballerini, musica e altre feste in corso" e i cui organizzatori sono stati informati "più volte al giorno" di "stare a 30 metri dal seggio". Ha anche detto che gli elettori senza una corretta identificazione sono stati autorizzati a votare le schede provvisorie.

Ho assistito personalmente a persone che consegnavano più lettere non aperte in buste per schede elettorali ad altre due persone che hanno poi aperto e compilato le schede contro il lato del furgone Biden / Harris ", afferma l'affidavit. “Le stesse due persone che hanno segnato le schede hanno poi messo le schede contrassegnate in buste ufficiali rosa e bianche*


----------



## vota DC (10 Novembre 2020)

Che mi dite dei terzi partiti? Quello libertario ha fatto una campagna suicida e ha preso meno di metà dei voti. Ma i verdi? Dopo il primo dibattito tv Biden ha fallito nell'attirare i loro voti eppure rispetto al 2016 i Verdi neanche raggiungono l'1%..... è strano ok che Greta non se la fila nessuno ma ha ha annichilito il partito verde americano dopo solo quattro anni.
Possibile che questi terzi partiti rispetto agli scorsi anni non abbiano contestato le elezioni?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (10 Novembre 2020)

Quanto godo, alla faccia del bidet.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Novembre 2020)

Io dico solo una cosa: Fassino si è congratulato con il nuovo presidente degli Usa.... 

Chi sa, saprà cosa intendo....


----------



## gabri65 (10 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io dico solo una cosa: Fassino si è congratulato con il nuovo presidente degli Usa....
> 
> Chi sa, saprà cosa intendo....



La "Cassandra della sinistra". Gufata clamorosa.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La "Cassandra della sinistra". Gufata clamorosa.




Il bacio della morte. Da domani inizia la rimonta vincente di Donald. 

Fassino parlò...ed accadde il contrario.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Novembre 2020)

Finalmente assegnata la North Carolina a Trump, che sale a 229 GE, e con l'Alaska finirà queste prima manche a 232.
A rigore di matematica, basta condurre una battaglia legale in Pennsylvania e Georgia, e Trump ribalta

Probabilità non alte, ma Pompeo ha appena detto: "non c'è bisogno di alcuna transizione, se non quella per il secondo mandato di Trump"
Insomma, coltelli affilati


----------



## fabri47 (10 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Finalmente assegnata la North Carolina a Trump, che sale a 229 GE, e con l'Alaska finirà queste prima manche a 232.
> A rigore di matematica, basta condurre una battaglia legale in Pennsylvania e Georgia, e Trump ribalta
> 
> Probabilità non alte, ma Pompeo ha appena detto: "non c'è bisogno di alcuna transizione, se non quella per il secondo mandato di Trump"
> Insomma, coltelli affilati


Hai dimenticato Arizona e Nevada, dove Trump pare sicurissimo di rimontare.


----------



## Andris (10 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Finalmente assegnata la North Carolina a Trump, che sale a 229 GE, e con l'Alaska finirà queste prima manche a 232.



su politico.com danno il senatore,anche perchè lo sfidante democratico ha ammesso la sconfitta,ma non ancora lo stato con 98%


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> su politico.com danno il senatore,anche perchè lo sfidante democratico ha ammesso la sconfitta,ma non ancora lo stato con 98%



Sarà sceso da 100% a 98% ancora, avranno tirato fuori altri sacchi postali dai tombini.


----------



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2020)

*Il segretario stampa Kayleigh McEnany e Ronna McDaniel sono stati invitati allo show di Sean Hannity ( FOX NEWS ) un giorno dopo che Fox News ha interrotto il loro briefing per omissioni di prove*

*McEnany esclama in diretta TV "ecco le prove!" brandisce 234 pagine di dichiarazioni giurate di accuse di frode elettorale da Wayne County, MI: “affermando: questa è una contea, la contea di Wayne, Michigan. C'è una serie di schede in cui il 60% aveva la stessa firma. Ci sono 35 schede che non hanno avuto alcun record di elettori ma sono state contate comunque accettate. E altre 50 schede sono state eseguite più e più volte a ripetizione attraverso una macchina di tabulazione. "

Kayleigh suggerisce che ce ne sono molti altri, incluso quanti osservatori dei sondaggi sono stati minacciati di molestie razziali e spinti fuori. Ha anche detto che gli sfidanti democratici stavano distribuendo documenti su come distrarre gli osservatori repubblicani.
Sembra che il Team Trump stia davvero cercando di smascherare questo pasticcio.*


----------



## Andris (11 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sarà sceso da 100% a 98% ancora, avranno tirato fuori altri sacchi postali dai tombini.



ho letto la pagina twitter del candidato democratico al Senato e lo insultavano per aver concesso la vittoria,visto che mancavano dei voti ancora e speravano in qualche magagna per vincere pure là


----------



## fabri47 (11 Novembre 2020)

Fassino sta colpendo ancora  .


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Hai dimenticato Arizona e Nevada, dove Trump pare sicurissimo di rimontare.



mi pare impossibile, mancano pochissimi voti


----------



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> mi pare impossibile, mancano pochissimi voti



Biden Laden perderà anche Michigan in Tribunale


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Novembre 2020)

Tranquilli che al massimo Biden tirerà fuori qualche pacco di voti dalla cantina


----------



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2020)

Stanno girando voci e articoli che il funzionario delle poste della Pennsylvania le cui dichiarazioni erano considerate dai Repubblicani potenziali prove di ampie irregolarità avrebbe ritrattato la sua testimonianza! *FALSO*

Immediatamente dopo l'uscita dell'articolo arriva il secondo colpo di scena. In un video postato su Youtube e poi ripreso anche dal profilo Twitter della Ong conservatrice “Project Veritas”, Hopkins dichiara di non aver mai ritrattato le sue accuse e anzi ne muove di nuove nei confronti degli investigatori federali che si stanno occupando del caso. Secondo la sua nuova ricostruzione sarebbe stato interrogato senza il suo avvocato e gli investigatori avrebbero provato a estorcergli una ritrattazione e l'avrebbero costretto a firmare un nuovo documento. 






Intanto L'ufficio postale lo ha posto in stato di non retribuzione.....Richard Hopkins, un combattente veterano e un marine con una figlia non ha mai chiesto di rendere pubblico o per niente di tutto questo. Nell'intervista completa rilasciata, ha detto che questo è più duro di quello che ha sopportato in Afghanistan.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Stanno girando voci e articoli che il funzionario delle poste della Pennsylvania le cui dichiarazioni erano considerate dai Repubblicani potenziali prove di ampie irregolarità avrebbe ritrattato la sua testimonianza! *FALSO*
> 
> Immediatamente dopo l'uscita dell'articolo arriva il secondo colpo di scena. In un video postato su Youtube e poi ripreso anche dal profilo Twitter della Ong conservatrice “Project Veritas”, Hopkins dichiara di non aver mai ritrattato le sue accuse e anzi ne muove di nuove nei confronti degli investigatori federali che si stanno occupando del caso. Secondo la sua nuova ricostruzione sarebbe stato interrogato senza il suo avvocato e gli investigatori avrebbero provato a estorcergli una ritrattazione e l'avrebbero costretto a firmare un nuovo documento.
> 
> ...



Il deep state sta impazzendo, è un buon segno.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Novembre 2020)

Intanto i media italiani, che pendono dalle labbra della CNN, stanno zitti. Matano a La Vita in Diretta ieri ha gettato la maschera, quando l'inviato Pagliara gli ha detto la notizia che l'Obamacare non verrà rimosso ha esclamato un liberatorio: "_Meno male!_".

Speriamo che scoppia lo scandalo, soprattutto per queste schifezze di giornalai.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2020)

Ma quindi? Vince pazzo Trump o nonno Biden? Non ho ancora capito


----------



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma quindi? Vince pazzo Trump o nonno Biden? Non ho ancora capito



è sul filo del rasoio  ogni giorno può essere quello decisivo e ogni nuova notizia può decretare il vincitore


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> è sul filo del rasoio  ogni giorno può essere quello decisivo e ogni nuova notizia può decretare il vincitore



Roba da matti nel 2020


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma quindi? Vince pazzo Trump o nonno Biden? Non ho ancora capito



I media hanno assegnato la vittoria a Biden sulla base dei risultati in Pennsylvania, che tuttavia sono sottoposti a ricorso, e mentre Georgia e Wisconsin sono alle prese con il riconteggio, e con l'Arizona che tutt'ora non sa quante schede mancano da scrutinare, come anche nella già menzionata Georgia.

La stampa usa ha aggiudicato, però ci sono ancora pesanti fattori sul risultato del voto.
Diciamo però che solo una sentenza di un giudice può modificare l'esito


----------



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> I media hanno assegnato la vittoria a Biden sulla base dei risultati in Pennsylvania, che tuttavia sono sottoposti a ricorso, e mentre Georgia e Wisconsin sono alle prese con il riconteggio, e con l'Arizona che tutt'ora non sa quante schede mancano da scrutinare, come anche nella già menzionata Georgia.
> 
> La stampa usa ha aggiudicato, però ci sono ancora pesanti fattori sul risultato del voto.
> Diciamo però che solo una sentenza di un giudice può modificare l'esito



ti sei dimenticato del Michigan e delle macchine che hanno dato tantissimi voti di Trump a Biden per "colpa" di un aggiornamento non applicato del software di conteggio


----------



## fabri47 (11 Novembre 2020)

Se non vince Trump è una vergogna.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> I media hanno assegnato la vittoria a Biden sulla base dei risultati in Pennsylvania, che tuttavia sono sottoposti a ricorso, e mentre Georgia e Wisconsin sono alle prese con il riconteggio, e con l'Arizona che tutt'ora non sa quante schede mancano da scrutinare, come anche nella già menzionata Georgia.
> 
> La stampa usa ha aggiudicato, però ci sono ancora pesanti fattori sul risultato del voto.
> Diciamo però che solo una sentenza di un giudice può modificare l'esito



In Arizona si sa.
13h fa mancavano 46.769 schede (cosiddetti provisional ballots)
di cui 22.456 dalla contea di maricopa (50%-48% per Biden) e 15.700 dalla contea di Pima (59%-40% Biden)
e circa 8.500 dal resto delle contee.

Il vantaggio di Biden attualmente è di 12.700 voti.

Non si sa quanti verranno tenuti buoni di questi provisional Ballots, la media è del 70% circa, ma potrebbero essere rimasti solo quelli la cui verifica è più problematica e quindi con maggiore tasso di esclusione.

Se teniamo buono il 70% si tratta di circa 33.700, Trump dovrebbe ottenerne circa il 70% per pareggiare.


----------



## Andris (11 Novembre 2020)

l'Alaska è stata appena assegnata sia come voto presidenziale sia come senatore (50-48 per i repubblicani in attesa del ballottaggio in Georgia dove Perdue non ha vinto di un nulla al primo turno)

comunque sto vedendo che alla Camera i repubblicani hanno già 5 seggi in più di quelli attuali e nei testa a testa sono avanti in una decina di seggi.
rischiano di arrivare a ben poca distanza dai democratici eliminando l'onda blu di due anni fa


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In Arizona si sa.
> 13h fa mancavano 46.769 schede (cosiddetti provisional ballots)
> di cui 22.456 dalla contea di maricopa (50%-48% per Biden) e 15.700 dalla contea di Pima (59%-40% Biden)
> e circa 8.500 dal resto delle contee.
> ...



Bah guarda, dopo aver visto la Georgia che aveva dichiarato un numero esatto di voti da contare suddivisi per contea, ma che poi è stato totalmente smentito da più di 50.000 nuove schede arrivate dal nulla dalle poste, non seguo più i report di questo tipo.
In Arizona non è nemmeno chiaro se hanno già contato le migliaia di voti dei militari


----------



## fabri47 (11 Novembre 2020)

*L'inviato Rai negli USA Claudio Pagliara a La Vita in Diretta: "Ho sentito i pareri di tanti giuristi. Trump con queste cause non andrà da nessuna parte".*


----------



## Andris (11 Novembre 2020)

*in Georgia ufficiale il riconteggio MANUALE di tutti i voti dall'inizio,come annunciato dal segretario di stato
non sono stati in grado di annunciare un vincitore.
dovrebbero farcela entro il 20 novembre.*


----------



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2020)

Una info-grafica della situazione attuale


----------



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *L'inviato Rai negli USA Claudio Pagliara a La Vita in Diretta: "Ho sentito i pareri di tanti giuristi. Trump con queste cause non andrà da nessuna parte".*



Consiglio di seguire questa intervista fatta oggi da Crowder con il senatore Ted Cruz

*Ted Cruz ci guida attraverso il processo legale in corso. Come andrà a finire in tribunale?*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2020)

*Facebook ha deciso di non schierarsi ancora per Biden.
La sua precisazione a Reuters:

"A differenza di numerose altre fonti che proiettano un presidente vincitore, noi pensiamo che sia importante non alimentare la confusione e la disinformazione sulle nostre piattaforme.
I pubblicitari dovranno attendere un mese."*


----------



## Miro (11 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *L'inviato Rai negli USA Claudio Pagliara a La Vita in Diretta: "Ho sentito i pareri di tanti giuristi. Trump con queste cause non andrà da nessuna parte".*



Mi è capitato per caso di vedere questo segmento e la parte relativa alle presidenziali USA; che dire, Matano e la Botteri parlavano della vittoria di Biden come se fosse la venuta di Cristo in terra. Elogi a profusione per la Harris, definita figura positiva in quanto donna (!) e messa in onda dei video dei VIPSSS hollywoodiani che celebravano, giusto per rinforzare il messaggio che Trump è un kattivone.


----------



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Facebook ha deciso di non schierarsi ancora per Biden.
> La sua precisazione a Reuters:
> 
> "A differenza di numerose altre fonti che proiettano un presidente vincitore, noi pensiamo che sia importante non alimentare la confusione e la disinformazione sulle nostre piattaforme.
> I pubblicitari dovranno attendere un mese."*



Ottima scelta!  Mark Zuckerberg si vuole togliere dalla linea di tiro se mai dovesse vincere Trump hahah


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Novembre 2020)

Tranquilli signori, Biden sta stampando i voti necessari a vincere


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Novembre 2020)

Zuckerberg secondo me è un progressista di facciata. Fu il primo a sponsorizzare tramite Facebook gran parte dell'inizio della campagna elettorale per le primarie repubblicane del 2016.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Zuckerberg secondo me è un progressista di facciata. Fu il primo a sponsorizzare tramite Facebook gran parte dell'inizio della campagna elettorale per le primarie repubblicane del 2016.



Se non ricordo male sono stati anche tra gli ultimi a supportare le buffonate BLM a giugno, quando in America rinviavano gli eventi, mettevano i promo neri etc...

Non me li rende migliori, sia chiaro, Facebook per me resta sempre una delle organizzazioni del male


----------



## gabri65 (11 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Zuckerberg secondo me è un progressista di facciata. Fu il primo a sponsorizzare tramite Facebook gran parte dell'inizio della campagna elettorale per le primarie repubblicane del 2016.



Zucconeberg è un autentico delinquente ai livelli di Bill Gates.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male sono stati anche tra gli ultimi a supportare le buffonate BLM a giugno, quando in America rinviavano gli eventi, mettevano i promo neri etc...
> 
> Non me li rende migliori, sia chiaro, Facebook per me resta sempre una delle organizzazioni del male



Secondo me a Zuckerberg non fa poi tanto schifo la politica fiscale di Trump


----------



## fabri47 (11 Novembre 2020)

Miro ha scritto:


> Mi è capitato per caso di vedere questo segmento e la parte relativa alle presidenziali USA; che dire, Matano e la Botteri parlavano della vittoria di Biden come se fosse la venuta di Cristo in terra. Elogi a profusione per la Harris, definita figura positiva in quanto donna (!) e messa in onda dei video dei VIPSSS hollywoodiani che celebravano, giusto per rinforzare il messaggio che Trump è un kattivone.


La Vita in Diretta è veramente una cloaca, la vedo giusto perchè sul 5 c'è la D'Urso che è pure peggio ed è un trash che a me non fa ridere. Già se ci fosse un Del Debbio, probabilmente guarderei Mediaset a quell'ora, almeno mi faccio qualche risata. 

Peccato, perchè Matano come modo di presentare non mi dispiace, finalmente il programma con lui ha acquisito un pò di "velocità" nella conduzione dopo le accoppiate scarse tipo Liorni e Parodi/Fialdini e Timperi degli anni precedenti che avevano letteralmente distrutto il format oltre a far addormentare, infatti quest'anno gli ascolti stanno andando alla grande e, dopo anni, VID è tornata a prevalere sulla concorrenza. Purtroppo, però, Matano è l'ennesimo servo della sinistra fazioso e, come tutti i media italiani, succubi della CNN. Per non parlare della Bortone che va in onda prima del Paradiso delle Signore che precede Vita in Diretta.

C'è da dire che per quanto riguarda la Rai, alle 14:00 su Rai 2, fa un programma chiamato Ore 14 condotto da Milo Infante che, se paragonato a molti suoi colleghi, mi sembra abbastanza equilibrato ed ogni tanto non esita a fare qualche critica velata al governo  . Lo guardo sempre volentieri, va in onda da qualche settimana. Domani non va in onda eccezionalmente, perchè c'è l'under 21 ma tornerà venerdì.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Novembre 2020)

Intanto anche Arizona chiamata per Biden dal Decision Desk HQ. (Anche foxnews lo aggiunge)
Con 26.000 provvisionai ballots rimasti da contare di cui 11.000 della contea di Pima fortemente democratica, Biden ha 11.700 voti di vantaggio.

Siamo 290 a 217 (assegnato anche Alaska a Trump con il 71% di voti scrutinati).

Mancano Nort Carolina per la quale oggi é la Dead Line per i voti postali (andrá a Trump) e la Georgia dove é partito il riconteggio con Biden avanti di 14.000 voti.

Finirá 306 a 233 per Biden.

Bisogna aspettare la fine dei riconteggi dove la legge lo prevede o dove é diritto del perdente richiederli.

Penso che il 20 Novembre dovrebbe essere tutto compiuto è chiamati ufficialmente i risultati finali, con buona pace degli avvocati squali di Trump.


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Novembre 2020)

Non c'è cosa che mi renda più orgoglioso di sentire i miei parenti dagli usa dire che hanno votato orgogliosamente per Trump come nel 29016, dopo 8 anni di schifo amministrazione obama.. ps i miei parenti in italia votavano pci


----------



## Devil man (12 Novembre 2020)

*L'avvocato del presidente Trump, Rudy Giuliani, ha detto che verranno rilasciate prove scioccanti di frode degli elettori a livello nazionale.

In un tweet mercoledì, Giuliani ha detto che la campagna Trump ha intentato azioni legali per invalidare centinaia di migliaia di voti fraudolenti in Michigan e Pennsylvania.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Intanto anche Arizona chiamata per Biden dal Decision Desk HQ. (Anche foxnews lo aggiunge)
> Con 26.000 provvisionai ballots rimasti da contare di cui 11.000 della contea di Pima fortemente democratica, Biden ha 11.700 voti di vantaggio.
> 
> Siamo 290 a 217 (assegnato anche Alaska a Trump con il 71% di voti scrutinati).
> ...



L'assegnazione è stata fatta da decisiondesk, però avevo letto che oltre ai 26.000 voti anticipati, mancano da contare anche alle 24.000 schede in presenza circa, e non si sa nulla dei voti militari 
In ogni caso visto il margine ci sarà riconteggio, rimarrà non assegnata "ufficialmente" fino a dicembre


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *L'avvocato del presidente Trump, Rudy Giuliani, ha detto che verranno rilasciate prove scioccanti di frode degli elettori a livello nazionale.
> 
> In un tweet mercoledì, Giuliani ha detto che la campagna Trump ha intentato azioni legali per invalidare centinaia di migliaia di voti fraudolenti in Michigan e Pennsylvania.*



O Trump ha ragione, e oltre ad uno scandalo si meriterebbe davvero di ottenere il secondo mandato.

Oppure passerà alla storia come il più pazzo e pericoloso Presidente USA della storia.


----------



## carletto87 (12 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *L'avvocato del presidente Trump, Rudy Giuliani, ha detto che verranno rilasciate prove scioccanti di frode degli elettori a livello nazionale.
> 
> In un tweet mercoledì, Giuliani ha detto che la campagna Trump ha intentato azioni legali per invalidare centinaia di migliaia di voti fraudolenti in Michigan e Pennsylvania.*



Chissà se sono scioccanti come il video da lui condiviso e citato come _prova di brogli_ che si è poi scoperto essere un prank di tik tok 
O dell'organizzazione certosina nel convocare una conferenza stampa in un parcheggio ormai leggendario tra un crematorio e un sexy shop.
Ulteriori shock di questo calibro sarebbero insopportabili per qualunque cuore.
Comunque che bomba. Si muovono come gli scoop di Qanon: "prova schiaccianti" di video su Hillary Clinton che sarebbero dovuti uscire nel marzo 2018. Non è apparso alcun video. 
"Qualcosa di grosso" succederà e la verità emergerà "la settimana prossima". Non succede mai niente di "grosso". 
Decine di altri cliffhanger del genere e non accade mai niente. Che pacco questa serie tv.


----------



## Devil man (12 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> O Trump ha ragione, e oltre ad uno scandalo si meriterebbe davvero di ottenere il secondo mandato.
> 
> Oppure passerà alla storia come il più pazzo e pericoloso Presidente USA della storia.



per ora sono solo voci... quindi lo riporto solo come una mia opinione ma diverse testate giornalistiche minori stanno divulgano che ci potrebbero essere delle "falle" nella macchine DOMINION usate per il conteggio in 30 stati! l'FBI sta indagando sul fatto di Michigan e delle DOMINION corrotte che hanno portato moltissimi voti da Trump a Biden e lo hanno confermato! *Purtroppo queste DOMINION* sono state utilizzate in 30 swing states! io credo che questo alla fine sarà il vaso di pandora che farà ribaltare tutto!  chiamatemi complottista o come vi pare non mi interessa haha se vi interessa la storia spulciate sul web!


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> per ora sono solo voci... quindi lo riporto solo come una mia opinione ma diverse testate giornalistiche minori stanno divulgano che ci potrebbero essere delle "falle" nella macchine DOMINION usate per il conteggio in 30 stati! l'FBI sta indagando sul fatto di Michigan e delle DOMINION corrotte che hanno portato moltissimi voti da Trump a Biden e lo hanno confermato! *Purtroppo queste DOMINION* sono state utilizzate in 30 swing states! io credo che questo alla fine sarà il vaso di pandora che farà ribaltare tutto!  chiamatemi complottista o come vi pare non mi interessa haha se vi interessa la storia spulciate sul web!



Non sarebbe complottismo, davanti a prove non è mai complottismo. Ma truffa in toto.


----------



## evangel33 (12 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> per ora sono solo voci... quindi lo riporto solo come una mia opinione ma diverse testate giornalistiche minori stanno divulgano che ci potrebbero essere delle "falle" nella macchine DOMINION usate per il conteggio in 30 stati! l'FBI sta indagando sul fatto di Michigan e delle DOMINION corrotte che hanno portato moltissimi voti da Trump a Biden e lo hanno confermato! *Purtroppo queste DOMINION* sono state utilizzate in 30 swing states! io credo che questo alla fine sarà il vaso di pandora che farà ribaltare tutto!  chiamatemi complottista o come vi pare non mi interessa haha se vi interessa la storia spulciate sul web!



ahahahaahahahahahahahah


----------



## carletto87 (12 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> per ora sono solo voci... quindi lo riporto solo come una mia opinione ma diverse testate giornalistiche minori stanno divulgano che ci potrebbero essere delle "falle" nella macchine DOMINION usate per il conteggio in 30 stati! l'FBI sta indagando sul fatto di Michigan e delle DOMINION corrotte che hanno portato moltissimi voti da Trump a Biden e lo hanno confermato! *Purtroppo queste DOMINION* sono state utilizzate in 30 swing states! io credo che questo alla fine sarà il vaso di pandora che farà ribaltare tutto!  chiamatemi complottista o come vi pare non mi interessa haha se vi interessa la storia spulciate sul web!



Qui si fa la storia


----------



## Devil man (12 Novembre 2020)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> Qui si fa la storia



eccoci  modificato XD


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (12 Novembre 2020)

Non ho capito perché consideriate un'eventuale vittoria di Biden una buona notizia.


----------



## Miro (12 Novembre 2020)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> Qui si fa la storia



Alcune delle voci messe in alto in classifica sono opinabili  tipo il viscidume di Soros o il fatto che il Covid non venga da un laboratorio; su quest'ultima non sarei così certo di bollarla come boiata.


----------



## Freddiedevil (12 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Non ho capito perché consideriate un'eventuale vittoria di Biden una buona notizia.



Non ho capito perché consideriate Trump il nuovo messia.
Molti di questi peraltro, fra cui Salvini stesso, nazionalisti e grandi sostenitori del made in Italy inneggiano a uno che per prima cosa ha posto dazi clamorosi che hanno danneggiato in maniera significativa la nostra economia alla voce esportazioni. Io davvero fatico a capire.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Novembre 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Non ho capito perché consideriate Trump il nuovo messia.
> Molti di questi peraltro, fra cui Salvini stesso, nazionalisti e grandi sostenitori del made in Italy inneggiano a uno che per prima cosa ha posto dazi clamorosi che hanno danneggiato in maniera significativa la nostra economia alla voce esportazioni. Io davvero fatico a capire.



Infatti nessuno lo considera il nuovo Messia.

Mi sembra invece che accade l'inverso, visto che c'è gente che piange per Biden in televisione e viene propangandato ufficialmente da CNN su Twitter che suonano le campane a Parigi per la vittoria del democratico.

Il leghista e altri non inneggiano per i dazi in sé, quasi sicuramente appoggiano Tramp per la politica sovranista.

Politica che ovviamente ci danneggia, ma solo dal nostro punto di vista, evidentemente egli protegge la sua nazione.

Insomma, se tutti facessero così magari ci si accorderebbe in modi più ragionati e si eviterebbe di vedere superpotenze come la Cina che adesso fanno e disfano a livello planetario, e alla quale non puoi più dire niente, grazie ad accordi "globalizzati".

Chi ci sta distruggendo veramente è la Cina, che dopo aver depredato (grazie alla nostra indolenza, eh) di know-how Europa ed America, adesso sta usando in maniera massiva la produzione sleale su larga scala per azzerare quella degli altri.

Rammentiamoci che in questa atmosfera di pandemia la Cina è stato l'unico paese il cui leader ha parlato con toni veramente minacciosi circa un possibile conflitto, nonostante siano gli appestatori del pianeta.

Hai capito, siamo pure in debito se non gli ringraziamo per la pestilenza che ci hanno gentilmente spedito.


----------



## Devil man (12 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Novembre 2020)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> Chissà se sono scioccanti come il video da lui condiviso e citato come _prova di brogli_ che si è poi scoperto essere un prank di tik tok
> O dell'organizzazione certosina nel convocare una conferenza stampa in un parcheggio ormai leggendario tra un crematorio e un sexy shop.
> Ulteriori shock di questo calibro sarebbero insopportabili per qualunque cuore.
> Comunque che bomba. Si muovono come gli scoop di Qanon: "prova schiaccianti" di video su Hillary Clinton che sarebbero dovuti uscire nel marzo 2018. Non è apparso alcun video.
> ...




'Domani mi faccio Belen Rodriguez e Liya Silver'. Dichiarazioni che contano ben poco se poi non succede nulla.

Aggiungo che - stranamente - tante azioni legali di Trump sono state fatte fuori appena sono arrivati davanti ad un giudic. Perche? Spesso perche non c'era nemmeno un straccio di prova. Altre volte invece i suoi avvocati, dopo essere stati ricordati che esiste il rischio di Disbarment se mentono di fronte ad un giudice, stranamente non hanno piu sostenuto le accuse.

Per citare l'Attorney General (R) di Arizona: Solo perche Trump non ha vinto, non significa che c'erano brogli.


----------



## Freddiedevil (12 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Infatti nessuno lo considera il nuovo Messia.
> 
> Mi sembra invece che accade l'inverso, visto che c'è gente che piange per Biden in televisione e viene propangandato ufficialmente da CNN su Twitter che suonano le campane a Parigi per la vittoria del democratico.
> 
> ...



Il fatto che gli americani piangano per Biden significa poco, a parti invertite sai che sarebbe successo lo stesso, con la FOX, Salvini, Orban e compagnia a festeggiare come se non ci fosse un domani.
Questa narrazione della stampa mainstream tutta schierata a favore dei dem é un'idiozia partorita da chi vuole costantemente autopresentarsi come antiestablishment.
Apri ad esempio quotidiani tutt'altro che di nicchia come libero o il giornale, o TG come TG4 e vedi come la faziosità risulta anche piú marcata.

Nessuno di quelli che parteggiato per Biden ha a cuore maggiormente gli interessi della Cina, anzi al contrario. 
Io ritengo che la strategia trumpiana nella lotta al virus/Cina sia stata inefficace perché é andata a colpire i bersagli sbagliati, come l'OMS, e perché si é basata su un isolazionismo che ha indebolito non solo la posizione americana, ma quella occidentale piú in generale. 
Peraltro l'associazione di idee dem = Cina fa ridere, in quanto Biden rappresenta proprio l'ala piú moderata.
Inoltre, se andare a rileggere le dichiarazioni piú recenti di Biden sulla Cina vi rendete conto che le vostre paure di un'america remissiva nei confronti della minaccia cinese sono alquanto infondate. 

Io ho sperato nella vittoria dei dem soprattutto in chiave geopolitica. Credo che riprenderà un dialogo proficuo fra gli US e l'occidente, e proprio cosí si ritornerà a porre un freno all'egemonia russo/cinese.
Se ritenete che Trump faccia la grande lotta al nemico cinese perché si riempie la bocca di grandi frasi a effetto vi sbagliate, e infatti é proprio in questi ultimi 4 anni che la Cina ha davvero iniziato a spadroneggiare. 

Non mi fido piú di questi "uomini forti" /sceriffi che tendono a personalizzare stile De Luca. 
È giusto che si ritorni a una politica piú normale, cauta e accorta. Con gli uomini giusti al posto giusto e con le giuste competenze. Destra o sinistra che sia.


----------



## Devil man (12 Novembre 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Il fatto che gli americani piangano per Biden significa poco, a parti invertite sai che sarebbe successo lo stesso, con la FOX, Salvini, Orban e compagnia a festeggiare come se non ci fosse un domani.
> Questa narrazione della stampa mainstream tutta schierata a favore dei dem é un'idiozia partorita da chi vuole costantemente autopresentarsi come antiestablishment.
> Apri ad esempio quotidiani tutt'altro che di nicchia come libero o il giornale, o TG come TG4 e vedi come la faziosità risulta anche piú marcata.
> 
> ...



sto ancora aspettando una tua risposta riguardo ai dazi, per il resto le tue affermazioni sono tue opinioni ma che io non condivido... *MA DATI ALLA MANO NON SI MENTE TRUMP NON HA DANNEGGIATO L'ECONOMIA ITALIANA anzi ha battuto ogni record...*


----------



## gabri65 (12 Novembre 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Il fatto che gli americani piangano per Biden significa poco, a parti invertite sai che sarebbe successo lo stesso, con la FOX, Salvini, Orban e compagnia a festeggiare come se non ci fosse un domani.
> Questa narrazione della stampa mainstream tutta schierata a favore dei dem é un'idiozia partorita da chi vuole costantemente autopresentarsi come antiestablishment.
> Apri ad esempio quotidiani tutt'altro che di nicchia come libero o il giornale, o TG come TG4 e vedi come la faziosità risulta anche piú marcata.
> 
> ...



Onestamente non ho visto gente stracciarsi le vesti quando è stato eletto Trump, non a questi livelli.

Poi ognuno ha la sua sensibilità, io 'sta campagna anti-Trump la reputo ridicola. Esponenti politici parlano di "nuova era di libertà e di progresso per il mondo intero, usciamo dall'incubo". Ma a te è stata per caso danneggiata la libertà in questi ultimi 4 anni? Ma per favore.

Per quanto riguarda l'essere sceriffi, guarda che nemmeno a me piacciono certi toni, eh. Mica crederai alla solita logica B/N dove se si attacca Biden allora si accetta a prescindere qualsiasi cosa dice Trump. E' la solita roba ideologica.

Su una cosa sono d'accordo, e cioè che ha fatto bene a fare la voce grossa contro la Cina e l'OMS.

Il comportamento di quei soggetti è stato (e lo è ancora) vergognoso. Sarà poco sobrio l'atteggiamento di Trump, ma nemmeno è bello fare gli amichetti (come fa invece la controparte) con chi ha prodotto una crisi mai vista dai tempi delle guerre mondiali. Figurati se la Cina si mette a fare la brava con chi si dimostra accondiscendente.

Onestamente se devo scegliere ... Se poi arriva uno che è migliore di tutti e due, è il benvenuto.


----------



## Devil man (12 Novembre 2020)

No mai i Media e social media non hanno fatto muro contro Trump..... NOOOOOOOO MA CHE STATE DICENDO  ... SECTION 230!! POTERE AI MEDIA per influenzare le elezioni


----------



## Devil man (12 Novembre 2020)

*NEWSMAX: CONTRARIO A QUELLO CHE E' STATO DETTO 5 GIORNI FA arriva un annuncio bomba da parte del presidente della Commissione elettorale federale Trey Trainor affermando che da quello che ha visto in Pennsylvania e dai rapporti che ha ricevuto da altre parti del paese, queste elezioni sono illegittime. Predice che le accuse sono abbastanza gravi da "finire alla Corte Suprema".*


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Novembre 2020)

Si ma la corte suprema non può "invalidare" l'elezione. 

Ad esempio nel 2000 la disputa riguardava la richiesta di Gore di procedere al riconteggio in alcune contee della Florida, in un contesto in cui nella costituzione federale vi è la cosiddetta "clausola di eguale protezione". In base a questa, la corte suprema ritenne illegittimo il riconteggio in quanto ricontare i voti di sole alcune contee con la possibilità che questo avrebbe ribaltato il risultato, avrebbe violato i diritti dei restanti cittadini della Florida in cui voti non avrebbero potuto essere ricontati.

Questo per dire che alla corte suprema i casi arrivano se ci sono vere dispute in base a vere controversie che riguardino la costituzione. Non altro.
O Trump dimostra che alcuni voti sono incostituzionali, o non cambierà niente


----------



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Si ma la corte suprema non può "invalidare" l'elezione.
> 
> Ad esempio nel 2000 la disputa riguardava la richiesta di Gore di procedere al riconteggio in alcune contee della Florida, in un contesto in cui nella costituzione federale vi è la cosiddetta "clausola di eguale protezione". In base a questa, la corte suprema ritenne illegittimo il riconteggio in quanto ricontare i voti di sole alcune contee con la possibilità che questo avrebbe ribaltato il risultato, avrebbe violato i diritti dei restanti cittadini della Florida in cui voti non avrebbero potuto essere ricontati.
> 
> ...


Trump già a settembre diceva che, se avesse perso, avrebbe chiesto alla Corte Suprema di far annullare i voti per posta. Non so se si possa fare, però se verrà confermato quest'esito, si instaurerebbe una dittatura "democratica" in USA, in quanto con i voti per posta vincono sempre loro.

Sul mancato riconteggio in Bush vs Al Gore, ce ne sarebbe da discutere anche costituzionalmente. Decisione, guardacaso, fatta da un giudice repubblicano, partito di Bush.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Trump già a settembre diceva che, se avesse perso, avrebbe chiesto alla Corte Suprema di far annullare i voti per posta. Non so se si possa fare, però se verrà confermato quest'esito, si instaurerebbe una dittatura "democratica" in USA, in quanto con i voti per posta vincono sempre loro.



Tutti hanno la loro piattaforma Rouzzeau.


----------



## Devil man (12 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Trump già a settembre diceva che, se avesse perso, avrebbe chiesto alla Corte Suprema di far annullare i voti per posta. Non so se si possa fare, però se verrà confermato quest'esito, si instaurerebbe una dittatura "democratica" in USA, in quanto con i voti per posta vincono sempre loro.



Oppure la supreme court può decidere di ripetere le elezioni in alcuni stati come è già successo! 

c'è già stato un precedente lo scorso anno per frode

*Election re-run in North Carolina after voter fraud inquiry*


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Novembre 2020)

mah, secondo me ormai è andata.. mi spiace per gli americani


----------



## mandraghe (12 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Infatti nessuno lo considera il nuovo Messia.
> 
> Mi sembra invece che accade l'inverso, visto che c'è gente che piange per Biden in televisione e viene propangandato ufficialmente da CNN su Twitter che suonano le campane a Parigi per la vittoria del democratico.
> 
> ...



Perle ai porci.

Ormai gli italiani son talmente rincoglioniti dalla propaganda global-mondialista che un politico che fa gli interessi del proprio paese viene visto come un mezzo nazista. Che poi gli interessi dei propri paesi li fanno tutti. Solo che la stampa di regime itagliana non ne parla. Meglio essere pro euroh e pro europahh!!11!! Intanto noi italiani continuamo a prenderla in culo da tedeschi, francesi, olandesi e perfino da Malta e Austria. I cinesi ci addittano ad untori, i francesi ci accusano di esportare terroristi e nessuno fiata. Però l'importante è ragliare "a stato Trumpehh!1!!"

Il cattivo Trump, che è il presidente USA più pacifista da 90 anni a questa parte, è considerato un fascista. Mentre un pazzo criminale come Obama, che ha scatenato guerre ovunque, provocando centinaia di migliaia di morti e milioni e milioni di profughi e diseredati è considerato un eroe ed un grande politico. 

Le fake news le propaga Trump e deve essere censurato, mentre inventarsi campane a festa ed amenità varie va bene e non sono fake news. Il mondo al contrario...

Potenza della propaganda e degli asini schiavizzati che le vanno dietro.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Perle ai porci.
> 
> Ormai gli italiani son talmente rincoglioniti dalla propaganda global-mondialista che un politico che fa gli interessi del proprio paese viene visto come un mezzo nazista. Che poi gli interessi dei propri paesi li fanno tutti. Solo che la stampa di regime itagliana non ne parla. Meglio essere pro euroh e pro europahh!!11!! Intanto noi italiani continuamo a prenderla in culo da tedeschi, francesi, olandesi e perfino da Malta e Austria. I cinesi ci addittano ad untori, i francesi ci accusano di esportare terroristi e nessuno fiata. Però l'importante è ragliare "a stato Trumpehh!1!!"
> 
> ...



Sai cosa mi viene in mente riguardo alla Cina? Il discorso delle pensioni d'oro e dei vitalizi. Ma proprio pari pari.

Tutti vorremmo vedere revocate le pensioni e i vitalizi. Uno scandalo chiaramente, una roba schifosa.

Eh, ma non si può, diritti acquisiti, anticostituzionalehhh, e le fesserie più inascoltabili. E questi gozzovigliano da decenni alle nostre spalle.

Con la Cina uguale.

E' da decenni che acquisiscono a gratis (e come ripeto grazie alla nostra leggerezza) tecnologia, creatività, ingegno, colmando in solo colpo un ritardo di civiltà normalmente incolmabile. A noi è costato secoli, eh.

Poi, zacchete! Avute (o rubate) tutte le conoscenze, ti piazzano il prodotto schifoso a un prezzo irrisorio, copiato in maniera vergognosa, polverizzando il nostro tessuto produttivo (e di molti altri) e facendo concorrenza sleale su scala mondiale. Sfruttando fra l'altro un popolo di miliardi di persone tenute in condizioni discutibili. Bello, vero.

Eh, ma adesso mica ci si può proteggere, eh. Mica va bene, no no no, è da cattivoni, ormai abbiamo aperto il deretano, mica lo si può richiudere, poveri cinesi, se no come fanno a sfogarsi.

Pazzesco.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (12 Novembre 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Non ho capito perché consideriate Trump il nuovo messia.
> Molti di questi peraltro, fra cui Salvini stesso, nazionalisti e grandi sostenitori del made in Italy inneggiano a uno che per prima cosa ha posto dazi clamorosi che hanno danneggiato in maniera significativa la nostra economia alla voce esportazioni. Io davvero fatico a capire.



Io personalmente non lo considero il nuovo Messia, al contrario, mi sembra l'ennesima espressione della pochezza politica americana. Me lo rendono simpatico i dem, di cui trovo fisicamente insopportabile il buonismo da salotto e l'ipocrisia.
Hai presente il carrozzone di star, anche nostrane, che parla puntualmente a favore dell'immigrazione. La maggior parte di loro un extracomunitario lo vede al massimo mentre gli spazza il salotto e gli serve il caffettino bollente coi guanti bianchi, eppure sono sempre tutti lì a struggersi e fare la morale. Ecco perché Trump è il secondo (presidente) più votato della storia americana, lui goffo, razzista, sovrappeso etc. perché dall'altra parte fanno di tutto per farsi odiare, e ci riescono. Parlano una lingua che capiscono solo loro nei loro salottini bene.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


Dopo Joe Biden, anche Chiara De Blasio, figlia del sindaco dem di New York Bill, dice chiaramente che hanno rubato le elezioni. Non può essere un caso. Lo dicono loro eh, non lo dice il primo terrapiattistah, razzistahahah, negazionistah pro-Trump.


----------



## Freddiedevil (12 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Io personalmente non lo considero il nuovo Messia, al contrario, mi sembra l'ennesima espressione della pochezza politica americana. Me lo rendono simpatico i dem, di cui trovo fisicamente insopportabile il buonismo da salotto e l'ipocrisia.
> Hai presente il carrozzone di star, anche nostrane, che parla puntualmente a favore dell'immigrazione. La maggior parte di loro un extracomunitario lo vede al massimo mentre gli spazza il salotto e gli serve il caffettino bollente coi guanti bianchi, eppure sono sempre tutti lì a struggersi e fare la morale. Ecco perché Trump è il secondo (presidente) più votato della storia americana, lui goffo, razzista, sovrappeso etc. perché dall'altra parte fanno di tutto per farsi odiare, e ci riescono. Parlano una lingua che capiscono solo loro nei loro salottini bene.



Il tuo intervento mi pare una serie di luoghi comuni messi uno dietro all'altro. Sia chiaro che io detesto la sinistra liberale anglosassone, non la considero neanche sinistra.
E ho anche espresso la preoccupazione - relativamente al caso italiano - del fatto che la sinistra stile PD non riesce ad arrivare agli elettori ai quali dovrebbe arrivare, ovvero la classe operaia e medio bassa in generale.

Ma stiamo parlando dall'altro lato di un mitomane che si fa beffe di qualsiasi cosa. Quando si presenta come un burbero zozzone me ne frego, pur non apprezzando questo tipo di colore politico. Quando non si accettano i risultati LEGITTIMI delle elezioni, in un paese che dovrebbe essere la prima democrazia occidentale nel globo, un po' si esagera.

Il fatto che gli stessi membri del Republican Party vogliano farlo desistere da questi suoi ricorsi vi dovrebbe far capire quanto siano vani.

Poi non vi piace la spocchia dei dem che rappresentano perlopiú comunque la classe media (non gli ultra ricchi eh) , ma vi piace la finta spontaneità di un wannabe Berlusconi che ha miliardi e miliardi e non paga le tasse dal 15-18?
Meglio i salottini bene almeno per me.


----------



## vota DC (12 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Io personalmente non lo considero il nuovo Messia, al contrario, mi sembra l'ennesima espressione della pochezza politica americana. Me lo rendono simpatico i dem, di cui trovo fisicamente insopportabile il buonismo da salotto e l'ipocrisia.
> Hai presente il carrozzone di star, anche nostrane, che parla puntualmente a favore dell'immigrazione. La maggior parte di loro un extracomunitario lo vede al massimo mentre gli spazza il salotto e gli serve il caffettino bollente coi guanti bianchi, eppure sono sempre tutti lì a struggersi e fare la morale. Ecco perché Trump è il secondo (presidente) più votato della storia americana, lui goffo, razzista, sovrappeso etc. perché dall'altra parte fanno di tutto per farsi odiare, e ci riescono. Parlano una lingua che capiscono solo loro nei loro salottini bene.



Vero in parte: i dem sono così malmessi che i personaggi alla Borghezio sono in massa nel loro partito. Il governatore della Virginia democratico si è pure fatto fotografare con la divisa del kkk. Molti repubblicani sono ignoranti verso le minoranze perché ci interagiscono poco in quanto hanno i suburbs prevalentemente bianchi, ma chi ha compiuto azioni ai danni delle minoranze tipo esclusione, violenza eccetera sono i politici dem.... Biden era per la segregazione tempo fa 
(contemporaneamente Trump apriva o locali ai neri) mentre entrambe le sue vici hanno coperto i poliziotti violenti.....la Harris è appunto come Scajola e la vice precedente Klobuchar non è diversa da Gentilini.


----------



## Freddiedevil (12 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Dexter (12 Novembre 2020)

Che poi in Italia il PD, soprattutto in Toscana ed Emilia, dalla nascita del partito inventa voti ed annulla schede dell'opposizione. Per le regionali andavano a prendere negli ospizi i novantenni. Non capisco perché stupirsi o negare che i Democratici d'oltreoceano possano aver fatto lo stesso.


----------



## Devil man (12 Novembre 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Cheater. È chiaro che in periodo di lockdown il consumo di beni alimentari di lusso che normalmente si consuma in casa aumenti. Non fare il furbetto. Sino a febbraio tutti i giornali parlavano di 3 mld che sarebbero stati persi a causa dei dazi su alcuni beni made in Italy come il parmigiano.
> Ricordati che i dati vanno letti sempre alla luce di piú variabili, e contestualizzati
> Sennò é troppo facile. Posso estrapolare dati di qualsiasi tipo e sbatterteli in faccia senza contesto, e arrivare alle conclusioni che voglio io.
> 
> ...



Dai su.. non diciamo cavolate vatti a leggere exportusa i dati sono fenomenali il formaggio non ha avuto nessun calo catastrofico..la tua è una forzatura che manco ti riesce bene... Come le balle che il GOP è disunito... Sono solo 2 gatti e quello invertebrato Mitt Romney... Il resto è un blocco Unito, Il GOP bacia la terra dove Trump cammina!


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (12 Novembre 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Il tuo intervento mi pare una serie di luoghi comuni messi uno dietro all'altro. Sia chiaro che io detesto la sinistra liberale anglosassone, non la considero neanche sinistra.
> E ho anche espresso la preoccupazione - relativamente al caso italiano - del fatto che la sinistra stile PD non riesce ad arrivare agli elettori ai quali dovrebbe arrivare, ovvero la classe operaia e medio bassa in generale.
> 
> Ma stiamo parlando dall'altro lato di un mitomane che si fa beffe di qualsiasi cosa. Quando si presenta come un burbero zozzone me ne frego, pur non apprezzando questo tipo di colore politico. Quando non si accettano i risultati LEGITTIMI delle elezioni, in un paese che dovrebbe essere la prima democrazia occidentale nel globo, un po' si esagera.
> ...



Trump è un "mitomane" sotto la cui amministrazione non sono nati conflitti e l'economia italiana stava macinando ottimi risultati. Sotto Obama? Vedi, io capisco il tuo punto di vista e lo rispetto, ma mi permetto di dire che non vedo grande differenza tra la sinistra anglosassone e il tuo modo di vedere le cose. Sì, Trump è goffo, burbero, zozzone, però a parte la gestione Covid, su cosa può essere attaccato concretamente che non sia qualche dichiarazione/sparata tipo il muro col Messico?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Novembre 2020)

*Bergoglio telefona a Biden, congraulandosi con lui e riconoscendolo il nuovo presidente.

Il messaggio dello staff dem:

"Il presidente eletto ha ringraziato Sua Santità per la benedizione e le congratulazioni.
Biden ha sottolineato l' apprezzamento per la leadership di Sua Santità nel promuovere la pace, la riconciliazione ed i legami comuni dell'umanità nel mondo. Il presidente eletto ha espresso il desiderio di lavorare insieme sulla base della fede condivisa nella dignità e uguaglianza di tutti gli esseri umani, su questioni quali la cura dei marginalizzati e dei poveri, l'affrontare la crisi dei cambiamenti climatici, accoglienza e l'integrazione dei migranti e rifugiati nelle nostre comunità.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bergoglio telefona a Biden, congraulandosi con lui e riconoscendolo il nuovo presidente.
> 
> Il messaggio dello staff dem:
> 
> ...



Visto che si parlava di discorsi con luoghi comuni...


----------



## gabri65 (12 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bergoglio telefona a Biden, congraulandosi con lui e riconoscendolo il nuovo presidente.
> 
> Il messaggio dello staff dem:
> 
> ...



Clamoroso al Cibali: non è stato usato il termine "solidarietà".

Non può essere vero, da oggi pioverà di sotto in sù.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2020)

*Fox News: Un giudice dà ragione a Trump sulla Pennsylvania. In tale stato, le schede certificate dal 10 al 12 novembre verranno invalidate.*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Fox News: Un giudice dà ragione a Trump sulla Pennsylvania. In tale stato, le schede certificate dal 10 al 12 novembre verranno invalidate.*


Mah, al momento è una magra consolazione. La Pennsylvania a Biden era stata data per vinta il 7 novembre. Quindi...

C'è da dire che qualcosa si sta muovendo a favore di Trump, alla faccia degli scettici.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2020)

*Trump tuona su Twitter: "Il software Dominion ha cancellato 2.7 milioni per Trump che sono finiti a Biden. In Pennsylvania, 221.000 voti da Trump a Biden. Gli stati che hanno usato Dominion hanno fatto passare 435.000 voti da Trump a Biden".*


----------



## gabri65 (12 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Trump tuona su Twitter: "Il software Dominion ha cancellato 2.7 milioni per Trump che sono finiti a Biden. In Pennsylvania, 221.000 voti da Trump a Biden. Gli stati che hanno usato Dominion hanno fatto passare 435.000 voti da Trump a Biden".*



Dominion, ex motore di ricerca in rete per BDSM.


----------



## Devil man (12 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Trump tuona su Twitter: "Il software Dominion ha cancellato 2.7 milioni per Trump che sono finiti a Biden. In Pennsylvania, 221.000 voti da Trump a Biden. Gli stati che hanno usato Dominion hanno fatto passare 435.000 voti da Trump a Biden".*



E poi bisogna pensare male dei complottisti


----------



## enigmistic02 (12 Novembre 2020)

Si sapeva almeno 10 mesi fa che ci sarebbero stati dei brogli clamorosi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2020)

speriamo che vinca bidet così possiamo mandargli tutte le nostre risorse. dato che lui è accogliente............


----------



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2020)

Se non si aboliscono in questa stessa elezione i voti postali, purtroppo, sarà la fine della democrazia e si esporterebbe in tutto il mondo questo modo di votare farlocco.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2020)

*Per la cronaca, Trump ha preso i dati dei voti "rubati" da Dominion da un report di OAN, rete USA pro-Trump.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> speriamo che vinca bidet così possiamo mandargli tutte le nostre risorse. dato che lui è accogliente............



Come quelli che ospita Bergoglio in Vaticano...


----------



## Freddiedevil (12 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Dai su.. non diciamo cavolate vatti a leggere exportusa i dati sono fenomenali il formaggio non ha avuto nessun calo catastrofico..la tua è una forzatura che manco ti riesce bene... Come le balle che il GOP è disunito... Sono solo 2 gatti e quello invertebrato Mitt Romney... Il resto è un blocco Unito, Il GOP bacia la terra dove Trump cammina!



Vabbe, discutere con chi usa dei toni da fan boy senza avere la voglia (e non dico che non sai farlo, visto che non ti conosco) di analizzare criticamente la questione, qualunque essa sia, a me non va.

Ti auguro buona fortuna per questi 4 anni.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Vabbe, discutere con chi usa dei toni da fan boy senza avere la voglia (e non dico che non sai farlo, visto che non ti conosco) di analizzare criticamente la questione, qualunque essa sia, a me non va.
> 
> *Ti auguro buona fortuna per questi 4 anni*.


Quindi per te Trump ce la farà a ribaltare  ?


----------



## Devil man (12 Novembre 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Vabbe, discutere con chi usa dei toni da fan boy senza avere la voglia (e non dico che non sai farlo, visto che non ti conosco) di analizzare criticamente la questione, qualunque essa sia, a me non va.
> 
> Ti auguro buona fortuna per questi 4 anni.



Dici che Trump ha distrutto l'economia Italiana con i Dazi e che i Repubblicani si stanno smantellando... Niente di più falso.. più che darti i dati effettivi del 2019-2020 non so che altro ti aspetti.. che ti dia ragione ?? anche io non ho voglia di discutere con gli Haters..


----------



## Freddiedevil (13 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Trump è un "mitomane" sotto la cui amministrazione non sono nati conflitti e l'economia italiana stava macinando ottimi risultati. Sotto Obama? Vedi, io capisco il tuo punto di vista e lo rispetto, ma mi permetto di dire che non vedo grande differenza tra la sinistra anglosassone e il tuo modo di vedere le cose. Sì, Trump è goffo, burbero, zozzone, però a parte la gestione Covid, su cosa può essere attaccato concretamente che non sia qualche dichiarazione/sparata tipo il muro col Messico?



Il fatto che non siano nati conflitti a mio modo di vedere non é dipeso da qualche strategia particolare dell'amministrazione Trump, che di fatto una strategia in politica estera non ce l'ha mai avuta. Mi sembra piú il frutto di un caso.
Viceversa per quanto riguarda i rapporti con gli altri paesi, quelli che pesano di piú, almeno per il mondo occidentale, è stato un disastro. 

Per quanto riguarda quanto fatto dall'amministrazione Trump, per me i risultati sono lampanti, anche alla luce di quanto aveva promesso.
Non ha cancellato, né tanto meno riformato, l'Obamacare come aveva detto. La politica fiscale é stata prevalentemente a vantaggio dei ricchi e dei super ricchi.
La gestione dei problemi ambientali é la peggiore indubbiamente della storia degli stati uniti dopo quella di Bush Jr.
Il PIL è cresciuto sí (ma questo era comunque preventivato al momento del suo arrivo, visto che fisiologicamente l'economia americana in seguito alla crisi si sarebbe comunque ripresa), ma sono cresciute le diseguaglianze economiche e sociali.
La tensione sociale é cresciuta innegabilmente.
Devo continuare?

Poi scusami, ma già la penosa gestione dalla pandemia basterebbe a dire che il suo mandato non é stato certo positivo. L'immagine degli Stati Uniti adesso é sicuramente molto piú debole rispetto a quella che aveva 4 anni fa.
Poi, guarda, sono opinioni, per carità. 

P. S. Scusami, ma non credo tu possa desumere chissà cosa delle mie idee per le quattro righe che ho scritto e solo perché non amo Trump.
Non è che con chi non sta con Salvini vota per forza PD o 5 stelle, per dirne una.


----------



## Freddiedevil (13 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quindi per te Trump ce la farà a ribaltare  ?



No, non credo onestamente ci siano presupposti per un ribaltone alla corte. Lo dico a prescindere dal fatto che non spero che ci sia, molto sinceramente.


----------



## Freddiedevil (13 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Dici che Trump ha distrutto l'economia Italiana con i Dazi e che i Repubblicani si stanno smantellando... Niente di più falso.. più che darti i dati effettivi del 2019-2020 non so che altro ti aspetti.. che ti dia ragione ?? anche io non ho voglia di discutere con gli Haters..



O fai finta di non capire, o sei un analfabeta funzionale. Propendo piú per la prima. 
Non ho mai scritto che Trump avrebbe distrutto l'economia italiana. Sarebbe pretenzioso solo pensarlo. 

Per quanto riguarda i miei pensieri sull'amministrazione trump li ho scritti ad un altro utente che mi pare piú pacato e propenso a un dialogo costruttivo, se vuoi andarli a leggere.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (13 Novembre 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Il fatto che non siano nati conflitti a mio modo di vedere non é dipeso da qualche strategia particolare dell'amministrazione Trump, che di fatto una strategia in politica estera non ce l'ha mai avuta. Mi sembra piú il frutto di un caso.
> Viceversa per quanto riguarda i rapporti con gli altri paesi, quelli che pesano di piú, almeno per il mondo occidentale, è stato un disastro.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda quanto fatto dall'amministrazione Trump, per me i risultati sono lampanti, anche alla luce di quanto aveva promesso.
> ...



Innanzi tutto mi scuso qualora il mio post sia sembrato più aggressivo di quanto fosse nelle mie intenzioni (come effettivamente mi sembra rileggendolo). Quello che volevo dire è: Trump è più attaccato per la "iconografia pop" creata su di lui più di quanto sia effettivamente responsabile con azioni concrete.
Per esempio, i conflitti. Il Nobel per la pace Barack Obama ha le mani sporche di sangue per le operazioni agghiaccianti portate avanti in nord Africa, le primavere arabe sono ancora lì a testimoniare il suo fallimento in politica estera (facciata che ha tentato di salvare con la surreale operazione Bin Laden). Quanti marines sono morti in suolo straniero per volontà di Trump? Nessuno. Checchè se ne voglia, il guerrafondaio Trump non ha scatenato guerre come invece è piaciuto fare al suo predecessore abbronzato. Biden, o meglio, il figlio di Biden ha chiarito i propri rapporti con Ucraina e Cina? Perché qui la gente attacca Trump ma non si rende conto di chi sia la "faccia pulita" che lo vuole sostituire. Biden, nei fatti, è più guerrafondaio di Trump.
Sull'economia: i numeri sono favorevoli a Trump. La crescita sarà stata più o meno fisiologica, fatto sta che c'è stata e Trump ha riscosso un inaspettato successo... tra i neri. Questo per dire che BLM, pietose crociate antirazziste e simili non sono poi serviti granchè, perché sotto lo stesso Obama non penso che i neri e le varie minoranze sguazzassero nell'oro e nel riconoscimento sociale. Il sistema Americano ingloba le minoranze e le divora, punto.
Covid: Trump qui ha davvero sbagliato, e su questo sono d'accordo. Ha preso il problema alla leggera e i numeri sono lì a sconfessarlo. Impostare una campagna elettorale sulle mascherine, comunque., evidenzia la povertà argomentativa della controparte e rafforza la tesi per cui il Covid sia stato una benedizione per Biden, il quale ancora una volta si potrà sentire legittimato a elargire attestati di stima ai suoi amici cinesi, di cui ama notoriamente gli spaghetti.
Il pompaggio pro Biden: odioso.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2020)

*Autorità elettorali americane statali e locali USA in un comunicato congiunto: "Nessuna prova di brogli. Elezione del 3 novembre, la più sicura della storia degli Stati Uniti".*


----------



## Devil man (13 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Autorità elettorali americane statali e locali USA in un comunicato congiunto: "Nessuna prova di brogli. Elezione del 3 novembre, la più sicura della storia degli Stati Uniti".*



dopo 234 pagine di dichiarazioni giurate di frode elettorale, dopo che sono stati trovati "glitch" nelle macchine, dopo che sono stati identificati più di 1000 morti votanti, dopo che un giudice dà ragione a Trump sulla Pennsylvania, dopo che il presidente della Commissione elettorale federale Trey Trainor predice che molti casi andranno alla corte Suprema...

NESSUNA PROVA DI BROGLI, affermazioni audaci xD


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (13 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Autorità elettorali americane statali e locali USA in un comunicato congiunto: "Nessuna prova di brogli. Elezione del 3 novembre, la più sicura della storia degli Stati Uniti".*



Ahah autocertificazione totale.


----------



## Andris (13 Novembre 2020)

Arizona è stata data a Biden da CNN per 11 mila voti


----------



## Devil man (13 Novembre 2020)

*ARIZONA REPUBLICAN PARTY: Il Partito Repubblicano dell'Arizona ha intentato una causa per far rispettare una legge statale che richiede un conteggio manuale (Audit) dei voti per distretto.*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *ARIZONA REPUBLICAN PARTY: Il Partito Repubblicano dell'Arizona ha intentato una causa per far rispettare una legge statale che richiede un conteggio manuale (Audit) dei voti per distretto.*


Scusatee la domanda, ma se i voti hanno sbagliato a contare con i software, con il riconteggio MANUALE non si dovrebbe risolvere la cosa?


----------



## Devil man (13 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Scusatee la domanda, ma se i voti hanno sbagliato a contare con i software, con il riconteggio MANUALE non si dovrebbe risolvere la cosa?



le Macchine Dominion falliscono sempre e solo a favore dei democratici... chissà perchè..., ogni volta che c'è un riconteggio costa 3 MILIONI di dollari che pagano i REPUBBLICANI...non capisco perchè i dem ci ostacolano? non vogliono anche loro una elezione pulita ?


----------



## gabri65 (13 Novembre 2020)

Eh, 'sti benedetti software.

Mi vengono in mente Immuni e Russò.


----------



## Devil man (13 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eh, 'sti benedetti software.
> 
> Mi vengono in mente Immuni e Russò.



le macchine per il conteggio sono macchine basilari semplici da usare....Capiscono solo 1 e 0 - acceso e spento. Un programma semplice come questo, non dovrebbero esserci "bug" e non ci sono mai "glitch" .... o chi le ha prodotte è incompetente.. ED E' GRAVE oppure c'è una frode in corso... sono solo due le cose..


----------



## gabri65 (13 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> le macchine per il conteggio sono macchine basilari semplici da usare....Capiscono solo 1 e 0 - acceso e spento. Un programma semplice come questo, non dovrebbero esserci "bug" e non ci sono mai "glitch" .... o chi le ha prodotte è incompetente.. ED E' GRAVE oppure c'è una frode in corso... sono solo due le cose..



Lavoro sul software, amico mio caro.

Premesso che non sono semplici, ti assicuro che è possibile inserirci malafede, rilevabile con difficoltà anche ad occhi esperti. 

Chi dice che non esistono complotti, non sa quello che dice. Se poi non vengono esercitati, quello è un altro discorso. Ma la possibilità esiste, bella tangibile e dimostrabile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Novembre 2020)

Vabbé, hanno deciso di fare il cinema dei perdenti fino a Dicembre.
Bisogna farsene una ragione.
Vorrá dire che invece di una sberla ne prenderá una decina una dietro l’altra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Novembre 2020)

Com’è finita poi ? Trump ha fatto ricorso ?


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Com’è finita poi ? Trump ha fatto ricorso ?


Ha tempo fino al 14 dicembre per trovare prove concrete.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2020)

*Trump duro contro Fox News (rete storicamente repubblicana, ma che negli ultimi anni non ha esitato ad andargli contro): "I loro ascolti sono crollati, hanno dimenticato cosa li ha portati al successo. La differenza tra le elezioni 2016 e 2020 è stata Fox News".

Il sito Axios parla di un Trump che ha in progetto la creazione di una nuova rete, per affossare gli ascolti di Fox News.*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *
> Il sito Axios parla di un Trump che ha in progetto la creazione di una nuova rete, per affossare gli ascolti di Fox News.*


Ora sì che diventerebbe il nuovo Berlusconi  .


----------



## Devil man (13 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lavoro sul software, amico mio caro.
> 
> Premesso che non sono semplici, ti assicuro che è possibile inserirci malafede, rilevabile con difficoltà anche ad occhi esperti.
> 
> Chi dice che non esistono complotti, non sa quello che dice. Se poi non vengono esercitati, quello è un altro discorso. Ma la possibilità esiste, bella tangibile e dimostrabile.



Si appunto semplici per modo di dire certamente queste macchine non devono portare gli astronauti sulla luna.. devono contare solo dei pezzi di carta timbrati... Ma cmq come hai detto tu, o sono in malafede e programmati per imbrogliare oppure sono macchine inaffidabili...( Falle negli aggiornamenti ) ma a sto punto mi viene un dubbio perché in 45 contee la falla è stata a favore solo di Biden..


----------



## Freddiedevil (13 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Innanzi tutto mi scuso qualora il mio post sia sembrato più aggressivo di quanto fosse nelle mie intenzioni (come effettivamente mi sembra rileggendolo). Quello che volevo dire è: Trump è più attaccato per la "iconografia pop" creata su di lui più di quanto sia effettivamente responsabile con azioni concrete.
> Per esempio, i conflitti. Il Nobel per la pace Barack Obama ha le mani sporche di sangue per le operazioni agghiaccianti portate avanti in nord Africa, le primavere arabe sono ancora lì a testimoniare il suo fallimento in politica estera (facciata che ha tentato di salvare con la surreale operazione Bin Laden). Quanti marines sono morti in suolo straniero per volontà di Trump? Nessuno. Checchè se ne voglia, il guerrafondaio Trump non ha scatenato guerre come invece è piaciuto fare al suo predecessore abbronzato. Biden, o meglio, il figlio di Biden ha chiarito i propri rapporti con Ucraina e Cina? Perché qui la gente attacca Trump ma non si rende conto di chi sia la "faccia pulita" che lo vuole sostituire. Biden, nei fatti, è più guerrafondaio di Trump.
> Sull'economia: i numeri sono favorevoli a Trump. La crescita sarà stata più o meno fisiologica, fatto sta che c'è stata e Trump ha riscosso un inaspettato successo... tra i neri. Questo per dire che BLM, pietose crociate antirazziste e simili non sono poi serviti granchè, perché sotto lo stesso Obama non penso che i neri e le varie minoranze sguazzassero nell'oro e nel riconoscimento sociale. Il sistema Americano ingloba le minoranze e le divora, punto.
> Covid: Trump qui ha davvero sbagliato, e su questo sono d'accordo. Ha preso il problema alla leggera e i numeri sono lì a sconfessarlo. Impostare una campagna elettorale sulle mascherine, comunque., evidenzia la povertà argomentativa della controparte e rafforza la tesi per cui il Covid sia stato una benedizione per Biden, il quale ancora una volta si potrà sentire legittimato a elargire attestati di stima ai suoi amici cinesi, di cui ama notoriamente gli spaghetti.
> Il pompaggio pro Biden: odioso.



Per me sto pompaggio pro Biden non c'è stato. Anzi, ti dirò. La sconfitta di Trump contro un candidato con zero appeal dimostra proprio il fatto che si sia fatto piú nemici che amici.
Guarda, sulle guerre potrei anche darti ragione, anche se ripeto, zero strategia internazionale, e molta fortuna che non siano scoppiati casini grossi con l'Iran. Il tutto é stato molto aleatorio.

Sull'economia ti dico ni. Forse a livello ideologico a te farà piacere che in una società aumentino le diseguaglianze economiche (mai come nell'era trump). A me no. La crescita economica, senza benessere non significa nulla.
Di fatto fra le sue promesse, l'unica mantenuta è quel mezzo miliardo scarso di posti di lavoro nel manifatturiero (ne aveva promessi 750.000).

Io ho visto poco di positivo, ma ripeto, é soggettivo.

Poi ripeto, che sia rozzo e sporco me ne frega nulla. Se contesta i risultati delle elezioni (che sa di aver perso legittimamente e meritatamente) allora il discorso cambia.


----------



## Devil man (13 Novembre 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Guarda, sulle guerre potrei anche darti ragione, anche se ripeto, zero strategia internazionale, e molta fortuna che non siano scoppiati casini grossi con l'Iran. Il tutto é stato molto aleatorio.




3 accordi di pace in Medio Oriente in un mese. Primo presidente in decenni a non iniziare una guerra in carica. 2 candidature per Nobel per la pace. Quest'uomo era un magnate degli affari prima di entrare in carica!

I prossimi politici americani in carriera non potrebbero mai realizzare ciò che ha fatto e non potranno sicuramente eguagliare i suoi risultati... 


Tu parli solo per sentito dire.... e ciò che dai per certo non lo è..

e questa è la seconda volta


----------



## Devil man (13 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ora sì che diventerebbe il nuovo Berlusconi  .



newsmax sta facendo picchi di ascolti ha attuato una strategia più equilibrata dando spazio ad entrambi senza censure


----------



## Devil man (13 Novembre 2020)

*Il procuratore generale del TEXAS Ken Paxton a Newsmax TV: C'è un motivo per cui il Texas ha rifiutato le macchine di conteggio DOMINION...

"C'è una ragione per cui il Texas l'ha rifiutata", ha detto Paxton al presentatore Grant Stinchfield. "Non lo abbiamo fatto arbitrariamente. Sapevamo che si trattava di sistemi inaffidabili. Non volevamo fidarci di loro.

"Non volevamo trovarci nella stessa situazione in cui si trovano alcuni di questi altri stati in cui mettono in dubbio i risultati, quindi crediamo chiaramente che questo fosse un problema".

Paxton ha affermato che il Texas ha testato il software DOMINION 3 volte, a partire dal 2012, riscontrando ogni volta errori di sistema sia nell'hardware che nel software.

"Abbiamo scoperto che questi sistemi sono soggetti a diversi tipi di manipolazione non autorizzata e potenziali frodi", ha detto.*


----------



## vota DC (13 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Autorità elettorali americane statali e locali USA in un comunicato congiunto: "Nessuna prova di brogli. Elezione del 3 novembre, la più sicura della storia degli Stati Uniti".*



È ufficiale che mancava l'opzione verdi in Arizona, Pennsylvania e Wisconsin. Erano fatte male persino le schede, parlo di tutte sia quelle con voto repubblicano che le altre.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> È ufficiale che mancava l'opzione verdi in Arizona, Pennsylvania e Wisconsin. Erano fatte male persino le schede, parlo di tutte sia quelle con voto repubblicano che le altre.


Gravissimo. "Eh ma non c'è frode, lo dice la CNN" (cit).


----------



## Freddiedevil (13 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Novembre 2020)

È più che chiaro che non verrà ribaltato nessun esito. Trump cominci a pensare al dopo, già nel 2021 ci saranno sicuramente alcune elezioni suppletive per la camera dei rappresentati. Se vuole affermarsi come politico e come candidato presidenziale nel 2024, potrebbe correre per il ruolo di deputato, perché no?


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> È più che chiaro che non verrà ribaltato nessun esito. Trump cominci a pensare al dopo, già nel 2021 ci saranno sicuramente alcune elezioni suppletive per la camera dei rappresentati. Se vuole affermarsi come politico e come candidato presidenziale nel 2024, potrebbe correre per il ruolo di deputato, perché no?


Trump è l'unico candidato presidente credibile, al momento, tra i repubblicani. Basti vedere che l'elettorato lo segue a tal punto da lasciare Fox News. Dubito fortemente che accetterebbe di fare il deputato, in ogni caso.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Novembre 2020)

Questa è la più grande frode elettorale della storia.
Il NYT ha pubblicato i dati (owngoal...) secondo cui ci sono almeno 500.000 di voti pro Biden illegali. Ma altri parlano di un milione o più.
A questo punto penso ci vogliano altre elezioni, perchè Biden-Harris non possono insediarsi essendo a capo della frode, anche con una netta maggioranza in seguito alla riconta dei voti.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> *Questa è la più grande frode elettorale della storia.*
> Il NYT ha pubblicato i dati (owngoal...) secondo cui ci sono almeno 500.000 di voti pro Biden illegali. Ma altri parlano di un milione o più.
> A questo punto penso ci vogliano altre elezioni, perchè Biden-Harris non possono insediarsi essendo a capo della frode, anche con una netta maggioranza in seguito alla riconta dei voti.


Bravo! 

In ogni caso, aspettiamoci una guerra civile dopo il 20 gennaio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bravo!
> 
> In ogni caso, aspettiamoci una guerra civile dopo il 20 gennaio.



La frode è così immensa e palese che viene il sospetto che sia stata fatta apposta per essere scoperta, per non lasciare altra via che la guerra civile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2020)

Papa Imbroglio e la Cina si sono congratulati con Bidet, quindi i promotori ufficiali di queste elezioni hanno sentenziato. Finita.


----------



## vota DC (13 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> È più che chiaro che non verrà ribaltato nessun esito. Trump cominci a pensare al dopo, già nel 2021 ci saranno sicuramente alcune elezioni suppletive per la camera dei rappresentati. Se vuole affermarsi come politico e come candidato presidenziale nel 2024, potrebbe correre per il ruolo di deputato, perché no?


Bah la camera è ogni due anni rinnovata. Ci sono elezioni più importanti come New York dove si può approfittare dell'effetto de Blasio per riprendere la città e derattizzarla (non solo Giuliani ma anche Bloomberg è stato eletto come repubblicano, è uscito dai repubblicani dopo l'elezione perché in conflitto con neocon come mccain). Al momento i repubblicani hanno solo Miami e nelle città democratiche da decenni neanche si candidano tipo Detroit o Chicago e poi ci credo che può succedere il finimondo e rimangono impuniti: nessuno può controllare! Quindi perlomeno le città non perdute cioè non quelle dove ci sono masse di schiavi che ti riconfermano anche se gli spari addosso (vedi Minneapolis) bisogna tentare qualcosa.


----------



## Devil man (13 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2020)

[MENTION=2671]Freddiedevil[/MENTION] e [MENTION=3659]Devil man[/MENTION], basta così. Ormai si passa solo alle offese. Continuate in privato se ne avete voglia.


----------



## Devil man (13 Novembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Questa è la più grande frode elettorale della storia.
> Il NYT ha pubblicato i dati (owngoal...) secondo cui ci sono almeno 500.000 di voti pro Biden illegali. Ma altri parlano di un milione o più.
> A questo punto penso ci vogliano altre elezioni, perchè Biden-Harris non possono insediarsi essendo a capo della frode, anche con una netta maggioranza in seguito alla riconta dei voti.



Hey Odino mi mandi il link in privato? mi piacerebbe leggere l'articolo grazie!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2020)

*Dopo la Cina e Bergoglio, anche Zuckenberg (dopo un'iniziale neutralità) si schiera con Biden.
"L'esito delle elezioni ora è chiaro e Biden sarà il nostro prossimo presidente"*


----------



## pazzomania (13 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Hey Odino mi mandi il link in privato? mi piacerebbe leggere l'articolo grazie!



Ragazzo, non sai quel che fai


----------



## gabri65 (13 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Dopo la Cina e Bergoglio, anche Zuckenberg (dopo un'iniziale neutralità) si schiera con Biden.
> "L'esito delle elezioni ora è chiaro e Biden sarà il nostro prossimo presidente"*



CVD.


----------



## Andris (14 Novembre 2020)

North Carolina data a Trump,invece Georgia assegnata a Biden 

è l'unico stato dove Trump ha vinto con poco margine su 25 conquistati.
e comunque sono 100.000 voti circa,non poche migliaia come Biden altrove
già questo è alquanto singolare,dove c'è il voto a voto la spunta Biden

Trump si trova a 232 ufficialmente,ora si dovrà basare solo sui ricorsi


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> North Carolina data a Trump,invece Georgia assegnata a Biden
> 
> è l'unico stato dove Trump ha vinto con poco margine su 25 conquistati.
> e comunque sono 100.000 voti circa,non poche migliaia come Biden altrove
> ...



Tra l'altro ci sono anche parecchie stranezze statistiche. La Georgia è l'unico stato del Sud che ha votato biden, nonostante Trump abbia preso 500.000 voti in più del 2016.
Una sconfitta in Georgia è stata possibile solo grazie al gigantesco, enorme aumento dell'affluenza, interamente per biden, e interamente per posta
In tutti gli altri stati contesi, TUTTI, Trump non ha mai preso meno del 48%. Una follia statistica il fatto che li abbia persi tutti con biden di appena uno 0,5/1% di distacco.
Il fatto che biden fin dalla notte elettorale diceva di "contare i voti fino all'ultimo" fa capire che le storture dello scrutinio erano previste dagli stessi organizzatori del partito democratico. Sapevano benissimo che la strategia li avrebbe fatti vincere.

Il ricorso al voto postale è stata una strategia devastante dei democratici, poco da dire. Hanno ribaltato un esito che con il voto "tradizionale" sarebbe stato a valanga per Trump.
Biden a conti fatti, ha vinto per meno di 100.000 voti in 3 stati chiave. 250.000 in 7.
Vittoria estremamente risicata, con pochi voti ottenuti in più dell'avversario in tutto gli Stati chiave, tutti con il voto postale.

Ma non verrà ribaltato niente in via giudiziaria, impossibile provare i brogli.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Novembre 2020)

Questa elezione doveva vincerla Biden. È una frode netta. I democratici fanno le peggiori porcate, perciò è giusto che Trump chieda alla Corte Suprema di annullare i voti per posta.


----------



## Andris (14 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questa elezione doveva vincerla Biden. È una frode netta. I democratici fanno le peggiori porcate, perciò è giusto che Trump chieda alla Corte Suprema di annullare i voti per posta.



devono sequestrare tutte le macchine conta voti di tutti gli stati e verificarle


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2020)

*Per il momento si chiude, considerato che circola quasi tutta fuffa. Se ci saranno news più serie apriremo una nuova discussione.*


----------

